# Push Hook to the moon



## Mr316

If you don’t realize this kid’s potential…I don’t know what to tell you. WWE are definitely dreaming about the idea of having Hook under contract. This kid has the look to be in a blockbuster movie. 

John Cena and The Rock became mainstream stars because of their look and their ability to entertain. Hook has the look 100%. Now can he entertain? We’ll find out very soon but regardless, this kid has to be push to the moon.


----------



## La Parka

So... regardless if Hook can entertain, push him to the moon?

Interesting strategy.


----------



## ThunderNitro

Who is Hook? The only Hook I knew was Dustin Hoffman..


----------



## Erik.




----------



## americanoutlaw

Erik. said:


>


Very underrated movie


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 3venflow

Too early to say anything but he has _something_ about him that endears people, that many experienced wrestlers seem to lack.

I've seen his entrance and fans seemed really into him. He carries himself with a lot of confidence.

Can he wrestle? We'll start to find out tonight, but it'll be his first ever match so I'm not expecting too much.

He looks completely unlike most pro wrestlers though, he looks more like Tom Holland or one of those pretty boy actors everyone goes ga-ga over. Also, he's listed as 6'0" and having seen him next to Team Taz members, he seemed deceptively tall.

AEW's weakest demos are 50+ (not very important) and young females (important). If a guy like Hook can appeal to the latter and is good in-ring, there's grounds to push him early.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

i'll say this - i saw his entrance on twitter and got a goosebump or two

kid has 'it'

and that is from a 15sec clip - hope it translates to the ring


----------



## Erik.

I like that we have so many HOOKers here.


----------



## Mr316

Hook is exactly what this business needs.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

He's in such a great spot and arguably the first [at least] 2nd generation wrestler who will have the opportunity to grow up in the AEW atmosphere; he and Brock Anderson. WWE had many stars like that: Orton, Rock, Cody Rhodes . So, I'm optimistic Hook will be good.



Mr316 said:


> Hook is exactly what this business needs.


What's that?


----------



## Mr316

All Petite Wrestling said:


> He's in such a great spot and arguably the first [at least] 2nd generation wrestler who will have the opportunity to grow up in the AEW atmosphere; he and Brock Anderson. WWE had many stars like that: Orton, Rock, Cody Rhodes . So, I'm optimistic Hook will be good.
> 
> 
> What's that?


His look screams mainstream appeal.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Peerless

Looks like a Tik Tok kid rather than a wrestler.


----------



## I am Groot

Hook looks like a guy that fucks


----------



## Ockap

La Parka said:


> So... regardless if Hook can entertain, push him to the moon?
> 
> Interesting strategy.


Seems to be working for Roman.


----------



## Ockap

Hook making teen panties drop


----------



## DUD

Hook vs CM Punk in 2023 will feel like the Austin Hogan match we never got to see.


----------



## 3venflow

An Action Bronson Song Is Hook’s New AEW Entrance Theme


Bronson, Hook, and AEW chief Tony Khan discuss how “The Chairman’s Intent” became a theme song for the in-ring debut of New York wrestling luminary Taz’s 22-year-old son




pitchfork.com





For those wondering since it's public now (see above), this is Hook's licensed entrance theme:


----------



## Erik.

Forum Dud said:


> Hook vs CM Punk in 2023 will feel like the Austin Hogan match we never got to see.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Think Punk has taken a vested interest in making Hook a star - there is a video on twitter that shows him standing on the sideline in the back watching the whole match


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Think Punk has taken a vested interest in making Hook a star - there is a video on twitter that shows him standing on the sideline in the back watching the whole match


----------



## InfamousGerald

Erik. said:


>


This is sick haha


----------



## InfamousGerald

3venflow said:


> An Action Bronson Song Is Hook’s New AEW Entrance Theme
> 
> 
> Bronson, Hook, and AEW chief Tony Khan discuss how “The Chairman’s Intent” became a theme song for the in-ring debut of New York wrestling luminary Taz’s 22-year-old son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pitchfork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering since it's public now (see above), this is Hook's licensed entrance theme:


Oh wow, didn't expect Action Bronson to be his theme, that's cool af


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Damn I needed a cigarette after all these Hook comments.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Think Hook has taken a vested interest in making CM Punk a star - there is a video on twitter that shows him standing on the sideline in the back watching the whole match


Fixed that for you, mate.


----------



## Brodus Clay

If he can wrestle like his dad yes he gonna be big.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Rookie of the Year

Hearing whispers that Hook was genuinely impressive in his Rampage match. So I'm looking forward to seeing it in a couple of hours.

AEW may have played this perfectly. Hook's been getting this memey, ironic support for doing nothing, but if he's been watching, learning, training and working hard all this time and is actually good, he's going to have a fantastic rise.


----------



## Doc

3venflow said:


> An Action Bronson Song Is Hook’s New AEW Entrance Theme
> 
> 
> Bronson, Hook, and AEW chief Tony Khan discuss how “The Chairman’s Intent” became a theme song for the in-ring debut of New York wrestling luminary Taz’s 22-year-old son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pitchfork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering since it's public now (see above), this is Hook's licensed entrance theme:


About damn time Action gets that mainstream TV push. Man is a criminally underrated rapper.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Erik. said:


>


He looks like Joe Higashi from Fatal Fury. Legend.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Goku hair


----------



## Mister Abigail

So far he’s the little yakuza guy from the simpsons.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Goku hair


Ah, trying to capture the heart of @YamchaRocks and set up a big angle fued with Adam Cole. Hook already planting the seeds for long term story telling.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Wait people genuinely like him? I thought this was just a Reddit joke to overhype him.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wait people genuinely like him? I thought this was just a Reddit joke to overhype him.


Are you trying to tell me you haven't ordered a Hook shirt yet?


----------



## Whoanma

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Goku hair


Way better than the guy from DB Evolution.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Whoanma said:


> Way better than the guy from DB Evolution.


Paige Vanzant looking great here.


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


>


Absolute fucking legend.


----------



## Thomazbr

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wait people genuinely like him? I thought this was just a Reddit joke to overhype him.


A joke will inevitably become serious after a while for some people. though now that he has officially entered the ring people will inevitably turn on him. But he's a heel character anyway so that's fine.
I do think Hook has potential. He reminds me of a fuccboi version of Tom Holland which I think its a really rare look to have in wrestling which could do him some real good and I personally dig the Muay Thai getup there.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

AEW fans, please don't overhype this one. Watched the video, looks like a fuck boy lazily walking to the ring. No fan fare, no posing, nothing. Settle down.


----------



## Thomazbr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424441586658824193
Here's some comparisons to show what I mean.


----------



## Mr316

Thomazbr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424441586658824193
> Here's some comparisons to show what I mean.


Crazy. Hook screams Hollywood potential.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hook has a good look, but time will tell what we get from him including mic work, etc.


----------



## Thomazbr

Chan Hung said:


> Hook has a good look, but time will tell what we get from him including mic work, etc.


Well he has his dad as a mouth piece at least.
There are certainly worse managers out there.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Hook sure looks like he has "it"
The kid has a promising future.


----------



## Thomazbr

He was super impressive in his debut.
Of course Fuego is a good jobber and he really flies for Hook in his Judo Throws and whatnot, but he was flowing very well between transitions and had some very cool spots.
tbh, a wrestler does a judo throw I'll quickly open my heart for them. I'm that weak to Judo offense, so you can call me bias in that aspect.


----------



## Freelancer

That was a damn good debut


----------



## ShadowCounter

Well damn. I'm impressed. Guess I shouldn't be since he's Taz's kid.


----------



## RainmakerV2

He can do a routine of suplexes his dad taught him but let's pump the breaks a little lol.


----------



## Thomazbr

RainmakerV2 said:


> He can do a routine of suplexes his dad taught him but let's pump the breaks a little lol.


Sorry bro
Bron is the past, Hook is the future.
Enter the hooktrain.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Thomazbr said:


> Sorry bro
> Bron is the past, Hook is the future.
> Enter the hooktrain.




Choo Choo I guess


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Today I saw God wrestle, and God's name was Hook. Go, proclaim Hook throughout all the land, and to all the inhabitants thereof.


----------



## Ace

I'm sold.

The guy is awesome.

Next big star.


----------



## Mr316

I told you guys! Hook is the next big thing in pro wrestling!


----------



## Ace

Mr316 said:


> I told you guys! Hook is the next big thing in pro wrestling!


 I know some people are memeing but if he puts on 30 pounds and it isn't a stretch.

The guy has movie star good looks, a physical presence that draws people and is presented like an absolute gun.


----------



## Peerless

Peerless said:


> Looks like a Tik Tok kid rather than a wrestler.


I take this back. He looked like a star out there. He showed more aggression in his moveset than 95% of the roster does.


----------



## Ace

Peerless said:


> I take this back. He looked like a star out there. He showed more aggression in his moveset than 95% of the roster does.


 His transitions was so slick.

I love his wrestling style, the boxing attire and his dope theme. 

Chews gum to the ring and wrestles while chewing gum and wearing a cross.


----------



## Peerless

Ace said:


> His transitions was so slick.
> 
> I love his wrestling style, the boxing attire and his dope theme.
> 
> Chews gum to the ring and wrestles while chewing gum and wearing a cross.


Yeah he looked great out there. I feel a problem with a lot of wrestlers is that their moves don’t look like they hurt, but Hook’s stuff looked believable.

The ring style, and the presentation is great. AEW has found its Bron Breaker.


----------



## Thomazbr

Hook did a fucking judo chop there on Fuego and that's fucking funny.
I like the kid.

Rewatching the match he needs to tighten up some stuff, but that's part of the nature of the business especially for a first match. Shoutout to fucking Fuego though who was killing himself for Hook. I wonder how the kid is going to fare against a bigger dude who can't like jump the heights Fuego jumped. I suppose they will feed him some Dark jobbers for a while to protect him while he finds more of his very advanced footing.


----------



## Ace

Peerless said:


> Yeah he looked great out there. I feel a problem with a lot of wrestlers is that their moves don’t look like they hurt, but Hook’s stuff looked believable.
> 
> The ring style, and the presentation is great. AEW has found its Bron Breaker.


 Only thing he needs to do now is put on muscle, then the world is his oyster and even Vince would be throwing millions at him lol.

The guy would absolutely destroy that womens demo.


----------



## Mr316

Afterall, Hook is gonna be the real game changer for AEW.


----------



## Mr316

Ace said:


> Only thing he needs to do now is put on muscle, then the world is his oyster and even Vince would be throwing millions at him lol.
> 
> The guy would absolutely destroy that womens demo.


Don’t forget he’s only 22!


----------



## Peerless

Ace said:


> Only thing he needs to do now is put on muscle, then the world is his oyster and even Vince would be throwing millions at him lol.
> 
> The guy would absolutely destroy that womens demo.


It’s not just his look, but the swagger too. Look at the way he walked to the ring while chewing gum. No fcks given.

Just needs to put on more muscle and interact with bigger stars. I thought he was 24, but he’s 22 so time’s on his side too. I just wonder what his promo ability is.


----------



## Mr316

Peerless said:


> It’s not just his look, but the swagger too. Look at the way he walked to the ring while chewing gum. No fcks given.
> 
> Just needs to put on more muscle and interact with bigger stars. I thought he was 24, but he’s 22 so time’s on his side too. I just wonder what his promo ability is.


I don’t think Hook is the type of guy that should be cutting promos. Have Taz be his manager and speak for him.


----------



## Ace

Peerless said:


> It’s not just his look, but the swagger too. Look at the way he walked to the ring while chewing gum. No fcks given.
> 
> Just needs to put on more muscle and interact with bigger stars. I thought he was 24, but he’s 22 so time’s on his side too. I just wonder what his promo ability is.


 I've been big on Bronn and thought he was the next big wrestling star but I think Hook has a far higher ceiling in ring and star potential wise.

Better character, better presentation (better name and theme), more athletic, more charisma, better star look and more over.


----------



## THANOS

RainmakerV2 said:


> He can do a routine of suplexes his dad taught him but let's pump the breaks a little lol.


I mean you have a Bron Breakker Avi and Sig so....

Irony..


----------



## Ace

THANOS said:


> I mean you have a Bron Breakker Avi and Sig so....
> 
> Irony..


 You're a hooker too?


----------



## Klitschko

Mr316 said:


> Hook is exactly what this business needs.


And what exactly is that?


----------



## Ace

Klitschko said:


> And what exactly is that?


 Its next face?


----------



## ceeder

Erik. said:


>


Dasha in the back getting naughty naughty milf thoughts.


----------



## Ace

Hook in 2-3 years time as he looks older and possibly has 20-30 pounds of muscle is going to be an absolute beast.


----------



## THANOS

Ace said:


> You're a hooker too?


The question is really, how can I not be ?

I like Braun Steiner but damn HOOK's meming got me to notice him, and even before the debut, dude just oozes star power and confidence. 

This debut just proved it too.

If AEW has 4 Pillars, this man is the damn Earth AEW should be built upon.


----------



## Ace

THANOS said:


> The question is really, how can I not be ?
> 
> I like Braun Steiner but damn HOOK's meming got me to notice him, and even before the debut, dude just oozes star power and confidence.
> 
> This debut just proved it too.
> 
> If AEW has 4 Pillars, this man is the damn Earth AEW should be built upon.


 Literally tuned in to Rampage just to see his debut lol.


----------



## THANOS

Ace said:


> Literally tuned in to Rampage just to see his debut lol.


Same, I haven't watched since Bryan/Kingston, bit got HOOKed tonight!

Dude needs to win the Owen Tourney whenever it happens.

He should go over a Pillar in dominating fashion to prove he's the Top Dog, sorry Jonah.


----------



## Thomazbr

I don't think Hook should look much bigger than this tbh.
He is close to the build of the famous UFC fighters have nowadays. Go for that. The dude is handsome, you don't want to make him a jacked up meaty monster.


----------



## Lorromire

RainmakerV2 said:


> Choo Choo I guess


HEY, DON'T STEAL STROWMAN'S GIMMICK


----------



## DaSlacker

It's going to be very interesting watching a lot of these young guys grow as performers. Darby Allin, MJF, Jungle Boy, Sammy Guevara, Hook, Daniel Garcia, Brian Pillman Jr, Dante Martin, Lee Moriarty... Everybody in that list is under 30 and has shown considerable skill.


----------



## Ace

THANOS said:


> Same, I haven't watched since Bryan/Kingston, bit got HOOKed tonight!
> 
> Dude needs to win the Owen Tourney whenever it happens.
> 
> He should go over a Pillar in dominating fashion to prove he's the Top Dog, sorry Jonah.


 I think he should be the one to beat Punk.

He needs to be protected and can't eat losses, so I don't want him losing to anyone tbh. It would hurt his character.


----------



## THANOS

Ace said:


> I think he should be the one to beat Punk.
> 
> He needs to be protected and can't eat losses, so I don't want him losing to anyone tbh. It would hurt his character.


I do too. Have Bryan beat Hangman (doesn't need to be tmw), then have Punk beat Bryan eventually, give Punk a decent length reign, have Punk lose the title in a Triple Threat to Kingston without being pinned, then move the still undefeated Punk directly into a feud with Hook where Hook goes over.

That's how I would do it, so Punk fresh of a title run and undefeated loses fair to Hook. Boom Hook is made for his career and is the biggest star in wrestling.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469513292410277889


----------



## scdn

If you Smelllllellelllellll.... what AEW...is Hook-ing...


----------



## ceeder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469521010995126276


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Kid who weighs 160 at best with a wierd haircut, looks about as fluid in the ring as Bugsy McGraw....

But "push him to the moon"?

Drink the KOOL AIDE

lets get a promo before we rush to judgement.


----------



## Seafort

Mr316 said:


> If you don’t realize this kid’s potential…I don’t know what to tell you. WWE are definitely dreaming about the idea of having Hook under contract. This kid has the look to be in a blockbuster movie.
> 
> John Cena and The Rock became mainstream stars because of their look and their ability to entertain. Hook has the look 100%. Now can he entertain? We’ll find out very soon but regardless, this kid has to be push to the moon.


There is very little to go by at the moment, but of what there is I find Hook’s potential intriguing. He has a look to him that stands out.

And to his allies, he brings snacks.


----------



## IronMan8

Wow!

10/10 debut, can instantly tell he's going to be a star.

His athleticism was off the charts, but the best sign was his psychology (obviously), swagger, and menacing aura, which reminded me of McGregor... or Taz at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Stellar

For sure a great first match for Hook. Lets how he does from here. Of course he used his fathers submission move as a finisher. That was great.


----------



## AthleticGirth

I'm impressed. He was smooth, confident, aggressive and the crowd responded well to him. 

Could be a very good junior heavyweight for AEW.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

AthleticGirth said:


> I'm impressed. He was smooth, confident, aggressive and the crowd responded well to him.
> 
> Could be a very good junior heavyweight for AEW.


Yep Jr Heavywieght......

But here is what I don't get. He was not that fluid in the ring, he seemed awkward at points.


----------



## The XL 2

I didn't expect much. I was pleasantly surprised. The kid looked good out there for sure.


----------



## La Parka

Ghost Lantern said:


> Kid who weighs 160 at best with a wierd haircut, looks about as fluid in the ring as Bugsy McGraw....
> 
> But "push him to the moon"?
> 
> Drink the KOOL AIDE
> 
> lets get a promo before we rush to judgement.


The bar is on the floor


----------



## Upstart474

I really like to push a wrestler to the moon especially someone who is young but some would make terrible bookers.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Upstart474 said:


> I really like to push a wrestler to the moon especially someone who is young but some would make terrible bookers.


?????


----------



## CM Buck

He was solid but let's not go nuts


----------



## AthleticGirth

Ghost Lantern said:


> Yep Jr Heavywieght......


He's only 22. AJ, Danielson, Omega, Ibushi, Ospreay,Takagi were juniors when they entered the business, now they're in conversations about being the best heavyweights in the world.

I liked what I saw and I'm intrigued to see more of Hook, whilst at the same time being aware it's early days. He's in the right place though, AEW does well with younger talent.


----------



## RapShepard

Firefromthegods said:


> He was solid but let's not go nuts


No, no trying to figure out if it's still meme or real sentiment is fun. We got talks of Hollywood, being what the business was missing (as if Sammy isn't the OG fuck boy face in AEW), a match as big as Austin vs Hogan in 3 years. Shit is amusing.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

AthleticGirth said:


> He's only 22. AJ, Danielson, Omega, Ibushi, Ospreay,Takagi were juniors when they entered the business, now they're in conversations now about being the best heavyweights in the world.
> 
> I liked what I saw and I'm intrigued to see more of Hook, whilst at the same time being aware it's early days. He's in the right place though, AEW does well with younger talent.


No worries I understand. I get the excitement. I just don't rush to judgement. He has not talked on the mic.


----------



## CM Buck

RapShepard said:


> No, no trying to figure out if it's still meme or real sentiment is fun. We got talks of Hollywood, being what the business was missing (as if Sammy isn't the OG fuck boy face in AEW), a match as big as Austin vs Hogan in 3 years. Shit is amusing.


I Didn't say stop lol


----------



## RapShepard

Firefromthegods said:


> I Didn't say stop lol


It reminds me of the rise of Lil B if you know him (if you don't a hilarious rabbit hole to dive in if you have a bored weekend)


----------



## CM Buck

RapShepard said:


> It reminds me of the rise of Lil B if you know him (if you don't a hilarious rabbit hole to dive in if you have a bored weekend)


Yep I know him. Let's just hope hook doesn't go Kodak. It was a missed opportunity to go full troll like the wwe did with Brodus Clay.

You know the song the look by Roxette? If you don't look it up play the chorus and picture hook debuting looking like he just walked out of soho and obviously replace the look with the hook


----------



## RapShepard

Firefromthegods said:


> Yep I know him. Let's just hope hook doesn't go Kodak. It was a missed opportunity to go full troll like the wwe did with Brodus Clay.
> 
> You know the song the look by Roxette? If you don't look it up play the chorus and picture hook debuting looking like he just walked out of soho


Kodak is a piece of shit human, but his music is pretty thoughtful when you get pass the accent and slurring. 


I didn't but that's funny, also looks like hair wise he might slowly evolve into this version of Gordon Ramsay


----------



## Big Booty Bex

RapShepard said:


> No, no trying to figure out if it's still meme or real sentiment is fun. We got talks of Hollywood, being what the business was missing (as if Sammy isn't the OG fuck boy face in AEW), a match as big as Austin vs Hogan in 3 years. Shit is amusing.


King Shepard of the Rap Valley, if you may lend me your ear. Sammy looks like a twink! Hook though? Hook looks like Mr. Olympia himself, chiseled from the Gods. Do you not agree my King?


----------



## CM Buck

RapShepard said:


> Kodak is a piece of shit human, but his music is pretty thoughtful when you get pass the accent and slurring.
> 
> 
> I didn't but that's funny, also looks like hair wise he might slowly evolve into this version of Gordon Ramsay


Beat me if you can, survive if I let you, ya idiot sandwich


----------



## RapShepard

Big Booty Bex said:


> King Shepard of the Rap Valley, if you may lend me your ear. Sammy looks like a twink! Hook though? Hook looks like Mr. Olympia himself, chiseled from the Gods. Do you not agree my King?


Idk they look like they'd Eiffel Tower some bitches together 


Firefromthegods said:


> Beat me if you can, survive if I let you, ya idiot sandwich


----------



## TonySirico

i remember when trolling used to mean something


----------



## Ghost Lantern

\\


Big Booty Bex said:


> King Shepard of the Rap Valley, if you may lend me your ear. Sammy looks like a twink! Hook though? Hook looks like Mr. Olympia himself, chiseled from the Gods. Do you not agree my King?


In wrestling Mr Olympia was 6'1 270










....this kid Hook is 170 5'8.....but okay. I am jusy saying lets not rush to judgement. He has not uttered a word on the mic. Remember when nepotism was frowned upon?


----------



## TheDraw

Hook looks like Justin Bieber and Goku had a baby. I'm sure Khan saw another small bodied, unintimidating, person in need of sympathy check and couldn't contain himself.

The list just keeps getting bigger. Another sad thing is this kid has arms twice the size of Adam Cole and he's a twerp.


----------



## Geeee

I think Hook has a great physique and it may not make it better if he gained 30lbs


----------



## mazzah20

Decent debut by Hook Paul.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Ace said:


> I know some people are memeing but if he puts on 30 pounds and it isn't a stretch.
> 
> The guy has movie star good looks, a physical presence that draws people and is presented like an absolute gun.


Maybe 10/15 pounds but 30 more pounds would look a bit off on him tbh


----------



## ShadowCounter

RainmakerV2 said:


> He can do a routine of suplexes his dad taught him but let's pump the breaks a little lol.


And he appears to have cardio like no other.

Compared to Arn's kid Brock or Misterio's kid Dominic he's miles ahead of those guys.


----------



## Hitman1987

Chill out people, Hook will be jobbing to OC in the next tournament


----------



## Geert Wilders

I think it’s mostly memes.
But let’s not forget that he is only 21. That was his first televised match.

He will only get better. My man is ripped. Lean bulk and he can be a better version of someone like Brian Kendrick.


----------



## Sad Panda

Solid debut for Hook. He has a strong athletic frame, and certainly is a good looking dude. I also think he carries himself like he thinks he’s a big deal.. his demeanor, theme music, and even wrestling attire all make sense. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Mateus Tunes

lol, the guy looks like a worse version of Sammy Guevara

1- He looks like he hasn't hit puberty yet
2- Too small to be taken seriously
3- Same clichéd mannerisms, "I don't give a damn, look at me walking into the ring chewing my gum"
4- Stupid hair


----------



## ElTerrible

One thing he is going for him is that he´s in a great place. AEW will put effort or allow talent own effort in key areas, unless you are Brock Anderson. He has a unique look with the ring attire, entrance song and A NAME that is actually from the absolute top drawer. At first I thought what a stupid name is HOOK, but then you realize how well "Hook is gonna kill you" and "Hook, Hook, Hook" roll off the tongue. I mean he´s supposed to be a heel for now, but I´m sure they were hoping for those chants. Sometimes it´s small details like that, that matter. Imho that package makes him already more interesting than Daniel Garcia with his bland look, name and entrance.


----------



## thorn123

Hitman1987 said:


> Chill out people, Hook will be jobbing to OC in the next tournament


My worst nightmare … 

To answer OP - Hook was good today. Another small guy though. I was against a cruiser weight division initially, but maybe AEW should go down that path.


----------



## Ameer Patel

He has the it factor for sure, I was super impressed


----------



## Erik.

Hook is a man of 1000 holds and he's used half of 'em on your girl.


----------



## Vyer

He wrestled ok, but I don't see this "blockbuster" look. He looks plain.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Listen guys…. No Joke

Goldberg this kid - win streak, the whole deal


----------



## zkorejo

His face looks like a baby and his physique looks like a grownup. Maybe it's his hair. I'm nitpicking. Kid is really talented, really liked his movement and stuff in the ring. That was a pretty damn good debut match. You could tell Taz was proud of his work he has put in his kid.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Trust me on this, Hook is physically appealing to a lot of young women. I'd expect there are young guys who think he's hot too; he has the look that my friends in high school would have gone for. I know size is a big deal for a lot of posters here, but the bodybuilder physique isn't attractive to everyone.

I haven't watched his match yet, so no comments on how he is in-ring atm.


----------



## zkorejo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469355090251329543
Never change AEW.


----------



## Gwi1890

3venflow said:


> Too early to say anything but he has _something_ about him that endears people, that many experienced wrestlers seem to lack.
> 
> I've seen his entrance and fans seemed really into him. He carries himself with a lot of confidence.
> 
> Can he wrestle? We'll start to find out tonight, but it'll be his first ever match so I'm not expecting too much.
> 
> He looks completely unlike most pro wrestlers though, he looks more like Tom Holland or one of those pretty boy actors everyone goes ga-ga over. Also, he's listed as 6'0" and having seen him next to Team Taz members, he seemed deceptively tall.
> 
> AEW's weakest demos are 50+ (not very important) and young females (important). If a guy like Hook can appeal to the latter and is good in-ring, there's grounds to push him early.


I think he can appeal to both audiences given what you mentioned about his look and probably older audiences given he’s the son of Taz, smart move debuting him in NY , people will always pop for a Tazplex


----------



## Upstart474

At first, I did not know who Hook is until I saw his first match. I don't like his name and don't hate the hairstyle (kind of looks homeless) but this guy is going to be a star. He is excellent in the ring for his debut match!


----------



## Dizzie

For a promotion that proclaimed to have wanted to portray a sports like wrestling product, I wish aew would go down the route of weight divisions of light,middle and heavy weight and groom this guy as the face of the lightweight division.

Believe if wwe had this guy with his appeal to the young teen audience they would push and protect him well just like they did with mysterio's son who looked more green and a lot less going for him in terms of star power appeal.

Hook, wardlow, agogo and cargill would be the ideal 4 pillars to really push.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Thomazbr said:


> I don't think Hook should look much bigger than this tbh.
> He is close to the build of the famous UFC fighters have nowadays. Go for that. The dude is handsome, you don't want to make him a jacked up meaty monster.


Finally someone who gets it


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469513830015418372
Would actually be smart.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

GothicBohemian said:


> Trust me on this, Hook is physically appealing to a lot of young women. I'd expect there are young guys who think he's hot too; he has the look that my friends in high school would have gone for. I know size is a big deal for a lot of posters here, but the bodybuilder physique isn't attractive to everyone.
> 
> I haven't watched his match yet, so no comments on how he is in-ring atm.


Your thoughts once you've seen the match, GothicBohemian. You'll be Hookin' in here with the rest of us. In Hook We Trust.


----------



## IronMan8

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Listen guys…. No Joke
> 
> Goldberg this kid - win streak, the whole deal


I was thinking Goldberg push as well, but didn't want to say it lol, or at least a different version of it until he reaches the main event level.

I'd probably see it as about a 1-year undefeated run and then he broadens his scope as a talent a bit, since he's already shown a wider range than Goldberg.

Maybe Hook vs Dante mirrors Tazz vs Sabu?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Kid looked great, especially considering it was his debut match. First time on tv and no sign of nerves - that alone says something. Didn’t do any crazy shit, just worked a good solid match. He looked like he belongs there, period. There’s a lot of supposed seasoned talent you can’t say that about - certainly a lot that have already been on tv awhile. He looks to have everything he needs to go in the ring. Add a few pounds, get more tv time with more experienced guys, see how he does on the stick, and he’s got nowhere to go but up.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal

Ace said:


> Only thing he needs to do now is put on muscle, then the world is his oyster and even Vince would be throwing millions at him lol.
> 
> The guy would absolutely destroy that womens demo.


Bro. He has mus


Ace said:


> Hook in 2-3 years time as he looks older and possibly has 20-30 pounds of muscle is going to be an absolute beast.


Jesus dude, wanna suck his dick? Why are you so obsessed with him gaining MORE muscle?


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal

THANOS said:


> I do too. Have Bryan beat Hangman (doesn't need to be tmw), then have Punk beat Bryan eventually, give Punk a decent length reign, have Punk lose the title in a Triple Threat to Kingston without being pinned, then move the still undefeated Punk directly into a feud with Hook where Hook goes over.
> 
> That's how I would do it, so Punk fresh of a title run and undefeated loses fair to Hook. Boom Hook is made for his career and is the biggest star in wrestling.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469513292410277889


I'd stop watching if this happened because this ain't a very good idea.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal

Dizzie said:


> For a promotion that proclaimed to have wanted to portray a sports like wrestling product, I wish aew would go down the route of weight divisions of light,middle and heavy weight and groom this guy as the face of the lightweight division.
> 
> Believe if wwe had this guy with his appeal to the young teen audience they would push and protect him well just like they did with mysterio's son who looked more green and a lot less going for him in terms of star power appeal.
> 
> Hook, wardlow, agogo and cargill would be the ideal 4 pillars to really push.


Lol at pushing at green ass wardlow,agogo and Cargill. Wrestling fans are hilarious.


----------



## H4L

Impressive debut. There's no doubt, based on his wrestling style, who his dad is. AEW continues to stack up young talent. That bodes well for their future.


----------



## REALCellWaters

Hook's very young and handsome. He looks like he should be in movies. I can easily see his potential as a future star... BUT can he cut a promo? I have yet to see him with a mic. He looks like he has charisma and the ability to talk. I'm afraid when he opens his mouth he's going to sound like Bobby Lashley. All look, no promo ability.


----------



## rich110991

He’s hot as fuck

Entrance was awesome

attire was awesome

he can wrestle

crowd was awesome

🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Gwi1890

Upstart474 said:


> At first, I did not know who Hook is until I saw his first match. I don't like his name and don't hate the hairstyle (kind of looks homeless) but this guy is going to be a star. He is excellent in the ring for his debut match!


the name is self explanatory


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## DUSTY 74

Mark Henry on busted open tis morning mentioned Hook came up w his own boots style and there is already plans in the works for pattens and rolling out his own line of these

Mark said he had always wished he had done something similar as he hated tying boots and was the first in the business to wear the boots w flaps ( haven’t confirmed this but that’s his words )


----------



## Seafort

Erik. said:


> Hook is a man of 1000 holds and he's used half of 'em on your girl.


I could see that as part of a promo


----------



## Prized Fighter

I am not going to over hype someone after one match, but he did a lot of little things right and somethings that can't be taught. For someone who isn't a giant, he has a presence to how he carries himself. He was extremely smooth between moves and played to the crowd when needed. I really liked his finish. The arm shots that slowly wore Fuego down before locking in the submission to finish him. You can tell the Taz influence is there.

Also his entrance music was solid and fit the presentation. Especially when you add it playing after the win and HOOK still chewing gum like it took sweat.

Good start to his career, I look forward to see where this goes.


----------



## 3venflow

Here's the boxes Hook seems to tick already:


Looks unlike 99% of wrestlers, almost like an actor or a model.
A unique swagger and presence, almost like an MMA fighter.
Wrestling style appears to be different to many of the younger wrestlers. A mixture of judo influence, submissions and suplexes. Kind of like his dad.
Very 'natural' in the ring with his movement, positioning and execution.

If I was in charge of AEW branding, I'd be trying to promote the hell out of this kid simply because he's different and could potentially appeal to less popular demographics. Look at some of the big sensations of recent times: Justin Bieber, One Direction, BTS, Shawn Mendes, Tom Holland, Timothee Chalamet - Hook could appeal to the same sort of fans.

Big question mark is over whether he can talk. He does have a great mouthpiece in Taz but to sell him as a FOTC type, ideally he can do his own talking.

He's also deceptively tall, the lean physique may make it seem otherwise. Hobbs is listed as 6'1":


----------



## Erik.

DUSTY 74 said:


> Mark Henry on busted open tis morning mentioned Hook came up w his own boots style and there is already plans in the works for pattens and rolling out his own line of these
> 
> Mark said he had always wished he had done something similar as he hated tying boots and was the first in the business to wear the boots w flaps ( haven’t confirmed this but that’s his words )


The Nike boots were pretty cool tbh


----------



## midgetlover69

The tazz jobbers should have their screen times swapped with the dork order. Unfortunately they arent friends with any of the (not so) cool kids and arent part of tony khans nerd revenge project


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

i definitely think he shouldn't be cutting promos - even if he could

strong silent type is right for him


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

Threads overflowing with guys in the closet who probably should pump the brakes on this one. He might be good, no one knows though, kid hasn't done shit.


----------



## rich110991

ChiTownExtreme said:


> Threads overflowing with guys in the closet who probably should pump the brakes on this one. He might be good, no one knows though, kid hasn't done shit.


1. It’s ok for a heterosexual man to say another man is handsome.

2. I’m gay, he’s sexy and clearly talented and unique.


----------



## YamchaRocks

He looks like a generic TikToker e-boy. Very overrated.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Other than having a boy band look for a wrestler (which is unique), I don’t think he brings much else to the table. I watched his match on YouTube and I’m telling you mat based wrestling from small thin guys like him I don’t think will get over. Darby Allin is similar size but he’s way over due to suicidal bumps. 
If you are small but not doing bumps it’s not gonna work. 

I also think given his look, he will always be a heel. And I think as a character he does have some value but to maximize that you need to pair him with a female or involve in a storyline in which he takes another guy’s woman or something. Given he looks so young and most of the women on the roster look far older than him, don’t think that would work either. Julia Hart is the only option,

I just think it takes more in wrestking to get over than what Hook has. He doesn’t look like a tough guy. He looks like a guy out of the 1990s that would be on a teenybopper magazine. That type of character can play a heel you want to see get destroyed.


----------



## TonySirico

Remember in the 90s when taz used to try to work people into thinking he’s black?


----------



## ShadowCounter

TonySirico said:


> Remember in the 90s when taz used to try to work people into thinking he’s black?


He's not?!?!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

YamchaRocks said:


> He looks like a generic TikToker e-boy. Very overrated.


Well they can’t all be the ideal image of a pro wrestler like Adam Cole.

Oh, wait … no … this kid makes Cole look like even more of a dweeb.


----------



## Geeee

Randy Lahey said:


> Other than having a boy band look for a wrestler (which is unique), I don’t think he brings much else to the table. I watched his match on YouTube and I’m telling you mat based wrestling from small thin guys like him I don’t think will get over. Darby Allin is similar size but he’s way over due to suicidal bumps.
> If you are small but not doing bumps it’s not gonna work.
> 
> I also think given his look, he will always be a heel. And I think as a character he does have some value but to maximize that you need to pair him with a female or involve in a storyline in which he takes another guy’s woman or something. Given he looks so young and most of the women on the roster look far older than him, don’t think that would work either. Julia Hart is the only option,
> 
> I just think it takes more in wrestking to get over than what Hook has. He doesn’t look like a tough guy. He looks like a guy out of the 1990s that would be on a teenybopper magazine. That type of character can play a heel you want to see get destroyed.


To be fair, Hook is around the same size as "The Four Pillars" MJF, Sammy Guevara, Jungle Boy and Darby Allin and the other upcoming guys like Dante Martin, Daniel Garcia, Wheeler Yuta, Lee Moriarty. Plus top guys like Adam Cole, Bryan Danielson and CM Punk. So, AEW already has a future core of guys that are billed around 190lbs and TBH I think Hook has the most impressive physique of this lot.

Also, Hook has a one match sample size, which was an enhancement match, so we don't really know what kind of bumps he'll be taking. IMO it would be boring if Hook just came out doing hurricanranas and tope suicidas, since that's what everyone else is doing.


----------



## Erik.

By the sounds of it Hook has been working non stop for a while in becoming wrestler and has actually had MJF working with him closely. 

It's refreshing to have a talent who seems passionate about what he does as opposed to doing this because of who his Dad is.


----------



## Gwi1890

ShadowCounter said:


> He's not?!?!


he’s Italian, but I’m sure he mixed race


----------



## TonySirico

Gwi1890 said:


> he’s Italian, but I’m sure he mixed race


The British guy is sure he’s mixed race.

Ever hear of a fucking tanning booth?


----------



## Gwi1890

TonySirico said:


> The British guy is sure he’s mixed race.
> 
> Ever hear of a fucking tanning booth?


well I’m mixed race but there you go, No just remember reading something about it years ago might be wrong though, either way thanks for your input American guy


----------



## Erik.

Taz has always just looked like someone who probably has that Italian New York heritage if anything.

I don't know anyone who ever thought he was black. That's strange.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## cai1981

He looks like Justin Bieber!! He does not have the killer look like his Dad so they need to find something that works. Being Tazz's son is not going to make up for him being small Justin Bieber look alike. 

I know AEW fans will go ga ga for a few weeks, but he does not scream pro-wrestling!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Geeee said:


> To be fair, Hook is around the same size as "The Four Pillars" MJF, Sammy Guevara, Jungle Boy and Darby Allin and the other upcoming guys like Dante Martin, Daniel Garcia, Wheeler Yuta, Lee Moriarty. Plus top guys like Adam Cole, Bryan Danielson and CM Punk. So, AEW already has a future core of guys that are billed around 190lbs and TBH I think Hook has the most impressive physique of this lot.
> 
> Also, Hook has a one match sample size, which was an enhancement match, so we don't really know what kind of bumps he'll be taking. IMO it would be boring if Hook just came out doing hurricanranas and tope suicidas, since that's what everyone else is doing.


He may be around the same height as those guys but everyone looks far more muscular than him except for Darby, Cole and OC. Hook is skinny cut and that’s not a good wrestling look.

Darby is over by doing suicidal bumps.
Cole is over by being great on the mic and a good all around wrestker/bumper etc.

I think Hook has the most in common with Orange Cassidy in that their unique look is the only thing that differentiates them. It’s the look itself that is the character, but I see OC shit on more than anyone in AEW and Hook is the same type of guy. So I don’t see Hook being much of anything. I don’t care if the guy looks like 1990 Johnny Depp, this is pro wrestling. You need more than a look.

What angle or match could you do with Hook where he draws? Other than a gimmick match like Jungle Boy - Hook in a hair match, I can’t think of any I’d want to see.


----------



## Vyer

He just debuted and he is already in the running for the most overrated wrestler of the year. Geez guys...


----------



## Erik.

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 113073


Wholesome as fuck.


----------



## Thomazbr

cai1981 said:


> He looks like Justin Bieber!! He does not have the killer look like his Dad so they need to find something that works. Being Tazz's son is not going to make up for him being small Justin Bieber look alike.
> 
> I know AEW fans will go ga ga for a few weeks,* but he does not scream pro-wrestling!*


Good


----------



## Mr316

Already 425k views for his match on Youtube.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Randy Lahey said:


> Other than having a boy band look for a wrestler (which is unique), I don’t think he brings much else to the table. I watched his match on YouTube and I’m telling you mat based wrestling from small thin guys like him I don’t think will get over. Darby Allin is similar size but he’s way over due to suicidal bumps.
> If you are small but not doing bumps it’s not gonna work.
> 
> I also think given his look, he will always be a heel. And I think as a character he does have some value but to maximize that you need to pair him with a female or involve in a storyline in which he takes another guy’s woman or something. Given he looks so young and most of the women on the roster look far older than him, don’t think that would work either. Julia Hart is the only option,
> 
> I just think it takes more in wrestking to get over than what Hook has. He doesn’t look like a tough guy. He looks like a guy out of the 1990s that would be on a teenybopper magazine. That type of character can play a heel you want to see get destroyed.


Tbh I agree with the fact he should add more variety to his moveset in order to get over properly, however there is undeniably a natural energy that emanates from him which makes him look like a legit tough mofo.

He looks young because he actually is young and just looks like his age range, it's just that we are used to male wrestlers being clearly older than the females (mostly 36 and up when the females are generally around 25/26 on average)

Pairing him with the likes of Anna Jay, Tay Conti or Jamie Hayter as her persona is rather similar would not look out of place.


----------



## TheDraw

Just saw the match. Better than expected but still just another small bodied man added to the roster who looks like a kid. Do we really need a worse version of Sammy Guavara taking up TV time? One Sammy Guavara prancing around is enough.


----------



## shandcraig

alright caught up on rampage. Yeah I think Hook gets it. Looks like taz has given him the tools and Hook has taken the time to figure out his persona which is interesting. I really liked his wrestling style as it was a bit of a combo from 90s style technical side of Lucha wrestling to other style grappler. The guy knows how to tell a story with his wrestling. Felt for a green guy that of course he still is he did a good job at orchestrating that debut. I hope he can figure out his talking aspect and the guy is set to do very well. 

no flippy flop nonstop no sell young bucks bullshit.


----------



## Sherlok4

Hook has huge potential to be big time and I enjoyed his debut match

It’s nice to see this type of wrestler getting so much hype


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469683718814109699
REDRUM is a badass finisher name.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This whole thread has turned into a big ass meme lol


----------



## A PG Attitude

Just watched his match. Hook is over as hell and hes gonna have huge appeal with youngsters. He has IT and hes barely said a word. Big future for him.


----------



## Mr316

Hogan became a massive star because his look and character fit right in with the 80s.
Austin became a massive star because his look and character fit right in with the 90s.
Cena became a massive star because his look and character fit right in with the 00s.
Hook is about to become a massive star because his look and character fit right in with the 2020s.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

I dont get what's so unique about his look ...?... he chews gum? Other than that in the miniscule amount we've seen of him, his face is expressionless and he came to the ring looking like a caucasion version of every single dude from New Japan


----------



## iarwain

I do think Hook has something. He looks like a smaller version of Cena.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469512034614136838
Told you @LifeInCattleClass! Now even Punk is heading to the Moon to challenge Hook!


----------



## Mr316

ChiTownExtreme said:


> I dont get what's so unique about his look ...?... he chews gum? Other than that in the miniscule amount we've seen of him, his face is expressionless and he came to the ring looking like a caucasion version of every single dude from New Japan


What’s so unique about his look? I’m sorry if you can’t see that the kid has the look to be a massive star.


----------



## Whoanma

Big Booty Bex said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469512034614136838
> Told you @LifeInCattleClass! Now even Punk is heading to the Moon to challenge Hook!


He asked for it.








Btw, I’ve just found out they’re selling this shirt now.


----------



## A PG Attitude

ChiTownExtreme said:


> I dont get what's so unique about his look ...?... he chews gum? Other than that in the miniscule amount we've seen of him, his face is expressionless and he came to the ring looking like a caucasion version of every single dude from New Japan


Sometimes you just need to look at the crowd reactions and go with it.


----------



## rich110991

The punches he was giving Fuego in the corner of the ring looked legit, reminded me of Bret Hart. Hate seeing wrestlers doing weak punches.


----------



## Mr316

It’s pretty clear also that Tony Khan has major plans for Hook. The way the entire roster hyped his debut, CM Punk watching Hook’s match, Tony putting him over on Twitter…

his next match should be on the first Dynamite on TBS.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Whoanma said:


> Btw, I’ve just found out they’re selling this shirt now.


I saw that the other day making the rounds early Friday on twitter, I remember some random dude tweeting Khan saying he made the shirt and to make it official. Is it true? Can you buy it now? Because if so that is some lightning fast work done by Khan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469683718814109699


----------



## Whoanma

Big Booty Bex said:


> I saw that the other day making the rounds early Friday on twitter, I remember some random dude tweeting Khan saying he made the shirt and to make it official. Is it true? Can you buy it now? Because if so that is some lightning fast work done by Khan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469683718814109699
> View attachment 113088


Nope, I don’t think it’s official. On some sites it’s sold with AEW logo on it, on others there’s no AEW logo at all and it’s nowhere to be found on pro wrestling tees.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mr316 said:


> It’s pretty clear also that Tony Khan has major plans for Hook. The way the entire roster hyped his debut, CM Punk watching Hook’s match, Tony putting him over on Twitter…
> 
> his next match should be on the first Dynamite on TBS.



How many people can he have huge plans for with one 2 hour show? I'm sure he has huge plans for the 4 pillars, and huge plans for Punk and Bryan, and huge plans for Mox when he comes back, and huge plans for Wardlow eventually, I mean where's all this TV time come from? Oh and ya know someone relevant has to lose for all these huge plans to take place. Sup Andrade? How ya doin


----------



## yeahright2

Erik. said:


> Taz has always just looked like someone who probably has that *Italian New York heritage if anything.*
> 
> I don't know anyone who ever thought he was black. That's strange.


And that´s exactly what his wikipedia page says.


----------



## Wolf Mark

I don't know what to say.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Hook’s debut was just outstanding. I love his wrestling style.

He sure is a cocky heel. But someday, he’ll make a super over babyface.


----------



## 3venflow

_Hook displayed efficiently and crisp movements, making it clear he learned a lot from his father and took his training seriously. According to Fightful Select, there were doubts that Hook was going to wrestle in AEW in the first place, despite having great knowledge and respecting the business.

During his first training session, it became obvious that Hook was going to get it. Hook has been training ‘non stop’ with Create-A-Pro Wrestling, alongside QT Marshall. He also got pointers from none other than MJF.

Several AEW members hyped Hook up weeks before his debut. After his impressive debut, it was said that the AEW roster was ecstatic about Hook’s in-ring debut. It remains to be seen what is next in store for Hook now that he has already impressed many within the company._









AEW Roster Ecstatic About Hook's In-Ring Debut


Hook, who is the son of AEW commentator and former ECW and WWE star Taz, has been featured on AEW television as the silent enforcer of Team Taz. Many




www.ringsidenews.com


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I really hate how I'm considering giving AEW another go just because of how hot I find this guy especially now he's finally actually wrestling.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin

Loved it! Hook has been slowly growing on me for a while. One of AEW’s many secret weapons imho


----------



## Brodus Clay

He was great and sorry @YamchaRocks but Adam Cole it's done, he better put over the new generationg wrestling savior Hook.


----------



## zorori

3venflow said:


> He's also deceptively tall, the lean physique may make it seem otherwise. Hobbs is listed as 6'1":
> 
> View attachment 113064


That could be a great pairing for a tag team: Hook & Hobbs, obviously with Taz as the manager. Then they can have Starks do whatever he's doing as the solo guy in the team.

I always thought Cage & Hobbs would've also worked well (as an old school "powerhouse team"), imagine the visuals of them against pretty much anyone else in the tag division.


----------



## Bit Bitterson

Team Taz baby


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Just gonna leave this image here......


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Hook had quite a impressive showing for his in ring debut, yes totally push Hook indeed!


----------



## ElTerrible

zorori said:


> That could be a great pairing for a tag team: Hook & Hobbs, obviously with Taz as the manager. Then they can have Starks do whatever he's doing as the solo guy in the team.


Honestly that seems a pretty good idea. Hook&Hobbs also sounds badass. At the beginning their tag division was probably deeper than their singles division, but for the last 12-18 months it´s been just Bucks, Lucha Bros, FTR and Jungle Express. Grayson&Uno, Butcher&Blade, Best Friends, Private Party, Hybrid 2 all just went got lost in group play. Even Santana&Ortiz despite being heavily featured in the upper card have not been a classic tag team anymore. Outside of The Acclaimed and Varsity Blondes they haven´t developed much, unless you want to count The Gunn Club. LOL.


----------



## kingfunkel

Hook has something about him. I think he's got more potential than Jungle Boy and Darby. He'll fill out a bit more and if he talks half as good as his dad, he'll be sky rocketing. 

Being pretty and good in the ring will only get you so far, you need to be able to cut a promo to reach the top. Doesn't have to be an elite talker, just a lot better than JB. Darby's main draw back is he has a child's body.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ghost Lantern said:


> Just gonna leave this image here......
> View attachment 113109


granpa?


----------



## Gwi1890

rich110991 said:


> The punches he was giving Fuego in the corner of the ring looked legit, reminded me of Bret Hart. Hate seeing wrestlers doing weak punches.


and then the headbutt he shook the cobwebs off and sold it


----------



## fabi1982

Watches the match and I think he played his role very good. 

But I hate the media pushing this story, especially here in Germany, one sports side was writing about the „internet explosion“ and the referes to „the video got 1000 retweets, much more than all the other AEW videos“ and I dont know what to say. 

One of the reasons I cant take AEW seriously because EVERYONE and his mother is overhyping the shit out of it.


----------



## cai1981

kingfunkel said:


> Being pretty and good in the ring will only get you so far, you need to be able to cut a promo to reach the top. Doesn't have to be an elite talker, just a lot better than JB. Darby's main draw back is he has a child's body.


While Darby has the body of a 6th grader, Jungle Boy is built like a 7th grader. They are in the same boat in that category.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> Watches the match and I think he played his role very good.
> 
> But I hate the media pushing this story, especially here in Germany, one sports side was writing about the „internet explosion“ and the referes to „the video got 1000 retweets, much more than all the other AEW videos“ and I dont know what to say.
> 
> One of the reasons I cant take AEW seriously because EVERYONE and his mother is overhyping the shit out of it.


lol, germany sports media is not in AEWs pocket 

sometimes hype is just hype


----------



## validreasoning

RainmakerV2 said:


> This whole thread has turned into a big ass meme lol


My favourite bit is 30 something ultra hardcore male fans thinking they know what appeals to kids or women lol.

If any of us knew that we would be very rich...


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Wolf Mark said:


> I don't know what to say.


Admit it, you're hooked!



LifeInCattleClass said:


> granpa?


Now, now. Show some respect to the boomer posters of the forum.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Big Booty Bex said:


> Now, now. Show some respect to the boomer posters of the forum.


lol, i refuse - i’m older than all of them - no reason they should be stuck in the past more than me


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, germany sports media is not in AEWs pocket
> 
> sometimes hype is just hype


Yeah but its not just them. Anyways, just wanted to put it out there


----------



## Dizzie

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Lol at pushing at green ass wardlow,agogo and Cargill. Wrestling fans are hilarious.


Ok, they should keep pushing best friends, riho and the dark order because that's boosting viewership and putting buns in seats


----------



## yeahright2

Give him a haircut, then maybe we can talk about pushing him


----------



## cai1981

Finally watched the match in its entirety...I check AEW stuff out on DVR because 1) I can't sit through an entire AEW show (to be fair, I have to skim through some of Smackdown, most of RAW and I don't even watch NXT) and 2) "Excrement" (Excalibur)'s awful announcing (e.g.: yelling out the name of a Japanese hold when this kid applied his finisher)!

THIS is what has all of the AEW fanbase going 😍😍😍😘😘??????

The guy walked to the ring like he was 6'7, 300lbs and in reality he is <6' and <200 (though they list him as just at those numbers). He walked to the ring like this giant beast, circled the ring like Brock Lesnar and displayed intimidating mannerisms like he was a hulking figure (I laughed when he tried to intimidate the ref, but the ref was just as big, if not bigger than him). I get he can look and act big when his opponent is 5'7 and 170 tops, but come on!!!!!!

The kid has natural charisma and looks like he can be solid in the ring....HOWEVER. this imposing, intimidating gimmick is laughable on a guy his size. He needs to be the arrogant "pretty boy" prick that has to manipulate his way to win. He would draw as someone you want to see get his face punched..NOT this!

BTW, not for nothing, what you saw with Hook: THIS IS HOW A REAL BIG MAN LIKE WILL HOBBS SHOULD HAVE BEEN BOOKED instead of having a legit 270-280 lb man getting beat by the Orange clown!!!!!

This is why AEW is clueless...you book a big man like an average Joe little guy and a smaller guy like a big guy!!!! They either have no clue what they are doing or they are intentionally making a mockery of the wrestling business!!


----------



## Erik.

cai1981 said:


> Finally watched the match in its entirety...I check AEW stuff out on DVR because 1) I can't sit through an entire AEW show (to be fair, I have to skim through some of Smackdown, most of RAW and I don't even watch NXT) and 2) "Excrement" (Excalibur)'s awful announcing (e.g.: yelling out the name of a Japanese hold when this kid applied his finisher)!
> 
> THIS is what has all of the AEW fanbase going 😍😍😍😘😘??????
> 
> The guy walked to the ring like he was 6'7, 300lbs and in reality he is <6' and <200 (though they list him as just at those numbers). He walked to the ring like this giant beast, circled the ring like Brock Lesnar and displayed intimidating mannerisms like he was a hulking figure (I laughed when he tried to intimidate the ref, but the ref was just as big, if not bigger than him). I get he can look and act big when his opponent is 5'7 and 170 tops, but come on!!!!!!
> 
> The kid has natural charisma and looks like he can be solid in the ring....HOWEVER. this imposing, intimidating gimmick is laughable on a guy his size. He needs to be the arrogant "pretty boy" prick that has to manipulate his way to win. He would draw as someone you want to see get his face punched..NOT this!
> 
> BTW, not for nothing, what you saw with Hook: THIS IS HOW A REAL BIG MAN LIKE WILL HOBBS SHOULD HAVE BEEN BOOKED instead of having a legit 270-280 lb man getting beat by the Orange clown!!!!!
> 
> This is why AEW is clueless...you book a big man like an average Joe little guy and a smaller guy like a big guy!!!! They either have no clue what they are doing or they are intentionally making a mockery of the wrestling business!!


Don't work yourself into a shoot, brother


----------



## Gwi1890

cai1981 said:


> Finally watched the match in its entirety...I check AEW stuff out on DVR because 1) I can't sit through an entire AEW show (to be fair, I have to skim through some of Smackdown, most of RAW and I don't even watch NXT) and 2) "Excrement" (Excalibur)'s awful announcing (e.g.: yelling out the name of a Japanese hold when this kid applied his finisher)!
> 
> THIS is what has all of the AEW fanbase going 😍😍😍😘😘??????
> 
> The guy walked to the ring like he was 6'7, 300lbs and in reality he is <6' and <200 (though they list him as just at those numbers). He walked to the ring like this giant beast, circled the ring like Brock Lesnar and displayed intimidating mannerisms like he was a hulking figure (I laughed when he tried to intimidate the ref, but the ref was just as big, if not bigger than him). I get he can look and act big when his opponent is 5'7 and 170 tops, but come on!!!!!!
> 
> The kid has natural charisma and looks like he can be solid in the ring....HOWEVER. this imposing, intimidating gimmick is laughable on a guy his size. He needs to be the arrogant "pretty boy" prick that has to manipulate his way to win. He would draw as someone you want to see get his face punched..NOT this!
> 
> BTW, not for nothing, what you saw with Hook: THIS IS HOW A REAL BIG MAN LIKE WILL HOBBS SHOULD HAVE BEEN BOOKED instead of having a legit 270-280 lb man getting beat by the Orange clown!!!!!
> 
> This is why AEW is clueless...you book a big man like an average Joe little guy and a smaller guy like a big guy!!!! They either have no clue what they are doing or they are intentionally making a mockery of the wrestling business!!


I mean his father was only 5ft8 and was legit believe as one of the toughest men in wrestling yeah they both have different looks and build but it was obvious from day one he was going to incorporate bits of his fathers gimmick into his own, ps don’t torture your self if you don’t like the product, take up a hobby like golf my friend


----------



## cai1981

Gwi1890 said:


> I mean his father was only 5ft8 and was legit believe as one of the toughest men in wrestling yeah they both have different looks but it was obvious from day one he was going to incorporate bits of his fathers gimmick into his own, ps don’t torture your self if you don’t like the product, take up a hobby like golf my friend


His father was 240lbs and a legit heavyweight despite being short...FAR more legit than the presentation of his kid Hook.

I have a life, but I read these posts and respond to them in my spare time just as you are doing now as well. You may need to find a hobby yourself. 

This is also typical of AEW fans and people in general to respond with insults when you can't counter-argue with facts and logic.


----------



## Dizzie

cai1981 said:


> Finally watched the match in its entirety...I check AEW stuff out on DVR because 1) I can't sit through an entire AEW show (to be fair, I have to skim through some of Smackdown, most of RAW and I don't even watch NXT) and 2) "Excrement" (Excalibur)'s awful announcing (e.g.: yelling out the name of a Japanese hold when this kid applied his finisher)!
> 
> THIS is what has all of the AEW fanbase going 😍😍😍😘😘??????
> 
> The guy walked to the ring like he was 6'7, 300lbs and in reality he is <6' and <200 (though they list him as just at those numbers). He walked to the ring like this giant beast, circled the ring like Brock Lesnar and displayed intimidating mannerisms like he was a hulking figure (I laughed when he tried to intimidate the ref, but the ref was just as big, if not bigger than him). I get he can look and act big when his opponent is 5'7 and 170 tops, but come on!!!!!!
> 
> The kid has natural charisma and looks like he can be solid in the ring....HOWEVER. this imposing, intimidating gimmick is laughable on a guy his size. He needs to be the arrogant "pretty boy" prick that has to manipulate his way to win. He would draw as someone you want to see get his face punched..NOT this!
> 
> BTW, not for nothing, what you saw with Hook: THIS IS HOW A REAL BIG MAN LIKE WILL HOBBS SHOULD HAVE BEEN BOOKED instead of having a legit 270-280 lb man getting beat by the Orange clown!!!!!
> 
> *This is why AEW is clueless...you book a big man like an average Joe little guy and a smaller guy like a big guy*!!!! They either have no clue what they are doing or they are intentionally making a mockery of the wrestling business!!


It's seems like khan has some type napoleon/revenge of the nerds type of complex that most likely stems from a bad experiences when he was in school.


----------



## Erik.

The amount of people in this thread jealous of The HOOKster is quite alarming.


----------



## Mr316

yeahright2 said:


> Give him a haircut, then maybe we can talk about pushing him


Annnnnnnd you don’t get it.


----------



## Gwi1890

cai1981 said:


> His father was 240lbs and a legit heavyweight despite being short...FAR more legit than the presentation of his kid Hook.
> 
> I have a life, but I read these posts and respond to them in my spare time just as you are doing now as well. You may need to find a hobby yourself.
> 
> This is also typical of AEW fans and people in general to respond with insults when you can't counter-argue with facts and logic.


Did you read the part where I said they have a different look and build? Oh if a wrestling show was as difficult as you say to sit through and watch I wouldn’t bother mate


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

He’s like a younger Jake Paul, perfect guy for attracting young audience.


----------



## DammitChrist

Erik. said:


> The amount of people in this thread jealous of The HOOKster is quite alarming.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469719613604835337
Hook confirmed to be the hotter, young prospect


----------



## Erik.

DammitChrist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469719613604835337
> Hook confirmed to be the hotter, young prospect


When in doubt, SEND HOOK


----------



## yeahright2

Mr316 said:


> Annnnnnnd you don’t get it.


Not interested in getting "it".


----------



## DammitChrist

yeahright2 said:


> Not interested in getting "it".


Aw jeez, don't let Chris Jericho hear you say that


----------



## 3venflow

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> He’s like a younger Jake Paul, perfect guy for attracting young audience.


It's interesting how detractors always bemoan not appealing to 'casuals' then some criticise Hook's hair or appearance. I get the feeling they're out of touch with popular culture. If you're going to attract new fans, in the absence of Hulk Hogans and Dwayne Johnsons, pretty boys are one way of potentially appealing to the elusive female demos. Possibly some males too who see Hook as a 'bro'. Now I'm not saying Hook will draw a dime, but he has enough uniqueness (within pro wrestling) about him that he's worth making into a big project for the company.

The biggest boyband in the world:










One of the biggest young stars in Hollywood:


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> It's interesting how detractors always bemoan not appealing to 'casuals' then some criticise Hook's hair or appearance. I get the feeling they're out of touch with popular culture. If you're going to attract new fans, in the absence of Hulk Hogans and Dwayne Johnsons, pretty boys are one way of potentially appealing to the elusive female demos. Possibly some males too who see Hook as a 'bro'. Now I'm not saying Hook will draw a dime, but he has enough uniqueness (within pro wrestling) about him that he's worth making into a big project for the company.
> 
> The biggest boyband in the world:
> 
> View attachment 113140
> 
> 
> One of the biggest young stars in Hollywood:
> 
> View attachment 113141


And none of them are supposed to be pro-wrestlers. That´s the difference. In wrestling, presentation is important.. And right now, Hook looks like a dork.


----------



## Ameer Patel

cai1981 said:


> Finally watched the match in its entirety...I check AEW stuff out on DVR because 1) I can't sit through an entire AEW show (to be fair, I have to skim through some of Smackdown, most of RAW and I don't even watch NXT) and 2) "Excrement" (Excalibur)'s awful announcing (e.g.: yelling out the name of a Japanese hold when this kid applied his finisher)!
> 
> THIS is what has all of the AEW fanbase going 😍😍😍😘😘??????
> 
> The guy walked to the ring like he was 6'7, 300lbs and in reality he is <6' and <200 (though they list him as just at those numbers). He walked to the ring like this giant beast, circled the ring like Brock Lesnar and displayed intimidating mannerisms like he was a hulking figure (I laughed when he tried to intimidate the ref, but the ref was just as big, if not bigger than him). I get he can look and act big when his opponent is 5'7 and 170 tops, but come on!!!!!!
> 
> The kid has natural charisma and looks like he can be solid in the ring....HOWEVER. this imposing, intimidating gimmick is laughable on a guy his size. He needs to be the arrogant "pretty boy" prick that has to manipulate his way to win. He would draw as someone you want to see get his face punched..NOT this!
> 
> BTW, not for nothing, what you saw with Hook: THIS IS HOW A REAL BIG MAN LIKE WILL HOBBS SHOULD HAVE BEEN BOOKED instead of having a legit 270-280 lb man getting beat by the Orange clown!!!!!
> 
> This is why AEW is clueless...you book a big man like an average Joe little guy and a smaller guy like a big guy!!!! They either have no clue what they are doing or they are intentionally making a mockery of the wrestling business!!


Awww look at you getting all worked up 

Go watch midsouth wrestling or whatever you're out of touch with 2022 pop culture


----------



## DammitChrist

yeahright2 said:


> And none of them are supposed to be pro-wrestlers. That´s the difference. In wrestling, presentation is important.. And right now, Hook looks like a dork.


To be fair, Hook looked really legitimate in the ring for someone that young having his first match.


----------



## 3venflow

yeahright2 said:


> And right now, Hook looks like a dork.


Whatever you think a dork is, Hook doesn't look like one. He carries himself with a frat boy-like swagger and moves like a trained judoka. The words 'geek' and 'dork' are massively overused around here.

Just because he's not 'muh muscles' doesn't mean he doesn't look like a pro wrestler. He's in phenomenal shape by the looks of it and didn't look remotely out of breath after his match.

You know what many of those 'casuals' and lapsed pro wrestling fans are watching? MMA. And MMA has plenty of lightweight stars to go along with the heavyweights. Hell, UFC titles go all the way down to flyweight (116 to 125lbs) and only one of their eight titles is for 205lbs+ fighters. Conor McGregor is 5'9" and 155lbs and a bigger star than anyone in pro wrestling.

Once again, I'm not assuming anything about Hook, but he already ticks boxes that many in pro wrestling don't. As the ratings thread guy, you should know where AEW underperforms - young women and boomers. He's the sort of guy who *potentially* could help with one of those categories.

Edit: One of AEW's big success storties, Darby Allin, is smaller than Hook.


----------



## Mr316

yeahright2 said:


> And none of them are supposed to be pro-wrestlers. That´s the difference. In wrestling, presentation is important.. And right now, Hook looks like a dork.


God you’re absolutely clueless. Most wrestlers nowadays look like fucking dorks. Certainly not Hook. It’s part of the reason why wrestling always struggled reaching a mainstream audience. “In wrestling, presentation is important” is one of thhe dumbest statement I’ve ever heard. It’s about time wrestling finds someone that actually looks he could be put on a cover of a magazine. You’re clueless.


----------



## Erik.

It always amuses me that people outside the wrestling business seem to know more than those within the wrestling business on what matters and what sells. 

Hook was over, got people within the industry praising him and has grown a small little fanbase. 

That's a successful debut. 

Let's hope he can build on it. But they shouldn't over expose him now.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Hook's debut is now at 640k views on YouTube. More then CM Punk's promo to open Dynamite. Also, I am surprised to see the top viewed video is Trent's debut (882k views).


----------



## What A Maneuver

I do get a kick out of some guys on here saying he looks like a dork and needs to cut his hair and gain weight in order to be "appealing". His type is legitimately what a majority of women are into, and there's so much talk about trying to lure female viewers in. Cocky, confident, in shape, pretty boy, crazy hair, "mysterious". He's the closest thing to reaching inside a novel and ripping out a character created for girls and then inserting him into the ring. Most of us aren't even into beefy guys. Brian Cage's body, for instance, is just kind of gross to me. I'd rather gawk at a slimmer guy. Hook can add some muscle, but just not too much.


----------



## yeahright2

Mr316 said:


> God you’re absolutely clueless. Most wrestlers nowadays look like fucking dorks. Certainly not Hook. It’s part of the reason why wrestling always struggled reaching a mainstream audience. “In wrestling, presentation is important” is one of thhe dumbest statement I’ve ever heard. It’s about time wrestling finds someone that actually looks he could be put on a cover of a magazine. You’re clueless.


The only clueless one here is you. Why do you think wrestling is on a decline? It´s because people stopped being true to their gimmick, larger than life characters. It´s not about looking like Hogan or The Rock, but about believeablility. For instance, Eddie Kingston or the Briscoes looks exactly like they should, while Moxley looks like a middleaged average guy cosplaying SCSA.
If Hooks gimmick is being a dork, then he should keep the hair.


----------



## Mr316

yeahright2 said:


> The only clueless one here is you. Why do you think wrestling is on a decline? It´s because people stopped being true to their gimmick, larger than life characters. It´s not about looking like Hogan or The Rock, but about believeablility. For instance, Eddie Kingston or the Briscoes looks exactly like they should, while Moxley looks like a middleaged average guy cosplaying SCSA.
> If Hooks gimmick is being a dork, then he should keep the hair.


Yep you’re clueless.


----------



## yeahright2

Mr316 said:


> Yep you’re clueless.


Takes one to know one. I´m done with you, you bring nothing of value to this discussion.. Or any other for that matter.


----------



## Mr316

yeahright2 said:


> Takes one to know one. I´m done with you, you bring nothing of value to this discussion.. Or any other for that matter.


We’ll see who was right and wrong a few months from now.


----------



## Wolf Mark

3venflow said:


> It's interesting how detractors always bemoan not appealing to 'casuals' then some criticise Hook's hair or appearance. I get the feeling they're out of touch with popular culture. If you're going to attract new fans, in the absence of Hulk Hogans and Dwayne Johnsons, pretty boys are one way of potentially appealing to the elusive female demos. Possibly some males too who see Hook as a 'bro'. Now I'm not saying Hook will draw a dime, but he has enough uniqueness (within pro wrestling) about him that he's worth making into a big project for the company.
> 
> The biggest boyband in the world:
> 
> View attachment 113140
> 
> 
> One of the biggest young stars in Hollywood:
> 
> View attachment 113141


There's a difference between popularity and quality. I hate Iron Boy. I hope we get a proper Spider-Man at some point.


----------



## Mr316

Wolf Mark said:


> There's a difference between popularity and quality. I hate Iron Boy. I hope we get a proper Spider-Man at some point.


There’s a difference between your taste and what’s actually popular out there. Are you arrogant to the point of saying that only you recognize quality?


----------



## Wolf Mark

Mr316 said:


> There’s a difference between your taste and what’s actually popular out there. Are you arrogant to the point of saying that only you recognize quality?


Well after having read Spider-Man comics for decades, yea. Sweet loving Spider-Boy who is dependant of Tony Stark is not what Spider-Man could be. I guess he's fine as Iron Boy.


----------



## Mr316

Wolf Mark said:


> Well after having read Spider-Man comics for decades, yea. Sweet loving Spider-Boy who is dependant of Tony Stark is not what Spider-Man could be. I guess he's fine as Iron Boy.


That’s your opinion. While the next movie might beat box office records. Pretty sure nobody cares what you think just like no one will care about your opinion of Hook when he becomes the top star he’s destined to be.


----------



## Dickhead1990

Peerless said:


> Looks like a Tik Tok kid rather than a wrestler.


I was wondering if Justin Bieber made his debut there lol.

In all seriousness, let's see him do something of worth first. It was a good enough debut, but I need to see more.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Mr316 said:


> That’s your opinion. While the next movie might beat box office records. Pretty sure nobody cares what you think just like no one will care about your opinion of Hook when he becomes the top star he’s destined to be.












Imagine Hook being the hill that you would be willing to die on. Not Omega, not Punk or Bryan but Hook! 

Also the upcoming Spider-Man movie will be popular NOT BECAUSE OF HOLLAND but because THE THREE SPIDER-MAN ARE GONNA BE IN IT. 

NOT TO MENTION DOCTOR STRANGE AND ALL THE VILLAINS. 🤣


----------



## Mr316

Wolf Mark said:


> Imagine Hook being the hill that you would be willing to die on. Not Omega, not Punk or Bryan but Hook!


Yes. My money would be on Hook. Punk, Bryan, Omega despite being fantastic talents won’t bring in any new viewers. Hook can take this show to the next level if the marketing is done right.


----------



## Whoanma

Wolf Mark said:


> Imagine Hook being the hill that you would be willing to die on. Not Omega, not Punk or Bryan but Hook!
> 
> Also the upcoming Spider-Man movie will be popular NOT BECAUSE OF HOLLAND but because THE THREE SPIDER-MAN ARE GONNA BE IN IT.
> 
> NOT TO MENTION DOCTOR STRANGE AND ALL THE VILLAINS. 🤣


Maybe even a certain Matthew Michael Murdock is in it as well.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Mr316 said:


> Yes. My money would be on Hook. Punk, Bryan, Omega despite being fantastic talents won’t bring in any new viewers. Hook can take this show to the next level if the marketing is done right.


I can see the potential. But it's the way you got triggered that made me laugh. I don't remember saying something negative about him BTW. Just about Holland.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> It's interesting how detractors always bemoan not appealing to 'casuals' then some criticise Hook's hair or appearance. I get the feeling they're out of touch with popular culture. If you're going to attract new fans, in the absence of Hulk Hogans and Dwayne Johnsons, pretty boys are one way of potentially appealing to the elusive female demos. Possibly some males too who see Hook as a 'bro'. Now I'm not saying Hook will draw a dime, but he has enough uniqueness (within pro wrestling) about him that he's worth making into a big project for the company.
> 
> The biggest boyband in the world:
> 
> View attachment 113140
> 
> 
> One of the biggest young stars in Hollywood:
> 
> View attachment 113141


i've learned when people say 'casuals'

they actually mean 'appeal to me' - cause they think what they like will be the most popular with the general public


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i've learned when people say 'casuals'
> 
> they actually mean 'appeal to me' - cause they think what they like will be the most popular with the general public


I like how the average joe on wrestling forums know what casuals like - yet wrestling companies for the last decade don't seem to know.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Erik. said:


> I like how the average joe on wrestling forums know what casuals like - yet wrestling companies for the last decade don't seem to know.


Well the WWE went from havings 8s in 2000 to 1s now so they clearly have lost the art to attract them. What they offer is clearly not fashionable anymore. TNA went from 1 million to 50 thousand.


----------



## Josephwrestler21!!

Mr316 said:


> Hogan became a massive star because his look and character fit right in with the 80s.
> Austin became a massive star because his look and character fit right in with the 90s.
> Cena became a massive star because his look and character fit right in with the 00s.
> Hook is about to become a massive star because his look and character fit right in with the 2020s.


Your comparing him to the greats?


----------



## Erik.

Wolf Mark said:


> Well the WWE went from havings 8s in 2000 to 1s now so they clearly have lost the art to attract them. What they offer is clearly not fashionable anymore. TNA went from 1 million to 50 thousand.


Or they weren't casuals and just wrestling fans who grew out of it?

Not every wrestling fan a company loses is a casual. I doubt Impact attracted many casuals at all.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Ok, let's see what you folks are saying. (reads a bit) There's a lot of people here who don't know much about current trends.



validreasoning said:


> My favourite bit is 30 something ultra hardcore male fans thinking they know what appeals to kids or women lol.
> 
> If any of us knew that we would be very rich...


There have been women, gay men, and posters with some fashion or pop culture knowledge responding in this thread and the majority consensus appears to be that Hook is hot.

I'm female, currently a college student, and involved with local communities popular with the LGBTQ+ crowd - I know a lot of young women and gay/bi/pan folks. Hook 100% has a popular, hot look. I'm gonna tell you something about women; a lot of us prefer wild hair and toned but not hyper-muscular bodies on guys. I feel many people adding opinions in here think a very clean-cut, trimmed hair look is appealing to women and, for many, it is not. I'd say that the younger you go, the more that's the case. I'll throw my opinion in here - I mean, why not? - I like my men to look like Hook, not Brian Cage (no offence, big muscle guy).... _and I like my women to look like Jade Cargill or Hikaru Shida, but that's for another thread. _

Oh look, here are some more opinions like mine: 



What A Maneuver said:


> I do get a kick out of some guys on here saying he looks like a dork and needs to cut his hair and gain weight in order to be "appealing". His type is legitimately what a majority of women are into, and there's so much talk about trying to lure female viewers in. Cocky, confident, in shape, pretty boy, crazy hair, "mysterious". He's the closest thing to reaching inside a novel and ripping out a character created for girls and then inserting him into the ring. Most of us aren't even into beefy guys. Brian Cage's body, for instance, is just kind of gross to me. I'd rather gawk at a slimmer guy. Hook can add some muscle, but just not too much.





Reservoir Angel said:


> I really hate how I'm considering giving AEW another go just because of how hot I find this guy especially now he's finally actually wrestling.


And here's someone who doesn't know what dork means:



yeahright2 said:


> And none of them are supposed to be pro-wrestlers. That´s the difference. In wrestling, presentation is important.. And right now, *Hook looks like a dork.*


No. Not even close. He looks like a cool young guy. You know, that cool factor people here keep moaning about? Yeah, Hook. That's an example of a cool-seeming guy, including his on-screen personality.



Big Booty Bex said:


> Your thoughts once you've seen the match, GothicBohemian. You'll be Hookin' in here with the rest of us. In Hook We Trust.


I like. I'm Hookin'.

In Hook We Trust.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Erik. said:


> Or they weren't casuals and just wrestling fans who grew out of it?
> 
> Not every wrestling fan a company loses is a casual. I doubt Impact attracted many casuals at all.


I think there's the hardcore who are those that remain now who watch AEW and WWE, there's the wrestling fans who were once hardcore but have been so disappointed over and over and could not take it anymore(like me) and then there's the guys who just liked to enjoy it just for the show and cause wrestling was the hot thing. For example during the Monday Night Wars, wrestling was very popular and me and my mates would watch Nitro every Wednesday Night(cause it was on Wednesday in Canada) and I was really the only one that was a wrestling fan there. There was a lot of bandwagoners during that time.


----------



## TonySirico

i guess i dont give a shit about hook bc his dad worked the fake tough guy shit into the ground and van dam exposed him as a bitch. the apple dont fall far from the tree.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I know all tastes are different and all but... are straight men really so clueless they don't realise how insanely fucking hot Hook is?

A dork? Really? They're gonna come in here and call him a dork? That word has officially lost all meaning in these parts if people think Hook looks like a dork.


----------



## Rozzop

His entire head is the same size as his torso. 

I think somewhere along the lines the fans of modern wrestling are getting mixed up with baywatch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reservoir Angel said:


> I know all tastes are different and all but... *are straight men really so clueless they don't realise how insanely fucking hot Hook is?*
> 
> A dork? Really? They're gonna come in here and call him a dork? That word has officially lost all meaning in these parts if people think Hook looks like a dork.


…. Uhmmm….. i think most of us said we can see he‘s a hottie

don’t lump us all in with @yeahright2 - we have eyes


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Erik.

Wolf Mark said:


> I think there's the hardcore who are those that remain now who watch AEW and WWE, there's the wrestling fans who were once hardcore but have been so disappointed over and over and could not take it anymore(like me) and then there's the guys who just liked to enjoy it just for the show and cause wrestling was the hot thing. For example during the Monday Night Wars, wrestling was very popular and me and my mates would watch Nitro every Wednesday Night(cause it was on Wednesday in Canada) and I was really the only one that was a wrestling fan there. There was a lot of bandwagoners during that time.


But who's to say TNA didnt have its hardcores who moved away from watching because it veered away from what made it different and what made it great? 

This forum has seen many hardcore wrestling fans turn non-watchers. The forum used to be FULL of people who no longer watched wrestling but stuck around because over the years they made friends here, stuck around for off topic discussions and the chatbox.

Hardcore doesn't necessarily mean they'll stick around forever. 

Just like everyone who's ever tuned out of watching a wrestling show live wasn't a casual.


----------



## 3venflow

This is what Mark Henry said on Busted Radio about Hook.

_“There’s some people guys, I hate to be a pessimist because normally you know I’m an optimist. You know I like the positive side but everybody’s not gonna make it.

“Everybody that you see that comes on, they’re not gonna stick. It’s just the nature of the business.

“From that first opening impression, I think Hook’s gonna stick, man. I think that he’s a guy that can evolve and that’s the thing in pro wrestling if you don’t evolve if you don’t change with the times you’re not gonna be around very long.

“I can see him in the next three years, as AEW grows, being one of AEW’s future stars. Like, I mean a legit bonafide star.”_


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> This is what Mark Henry said on Busted Radio about Hook.
> 
> _“There’s some people guys, I hate to be a pessimist because normally you know I’m an optimist. You know I like the positive side but everybody’s not gonna make it.
> 
> “Everybody that you see that comes on, they’re not gonna stick. It’s just the nature of the business.
> 
> “From that first opening impression, I think Hook’s gonna stick, man. I think that he’s a guy that can evolve and that’s the thing in pro wrestling if you don’t evolve if you don’t change with the times you’re not gonna be around very long.
> 
> “I can see him in the next three years, as AEW grows, being one of AEW’s future stars. Like, I mean a legit bonafide star.”_


Yep. If AEW is looking for a real top star…it’s Hook.


----------



## Ger

Train him mor and build him up, before you push him to the moon. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Hook with have arenas chocked to the brim from floor to ceiling with "Hookers" turning out more every week from town to town.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469512493668225024


----------



## adamclark52

It’s like Marko Stunt and Jungle Boy had a baby


----------



## TonySirico

Reservoir Angel said:


> I know all tastes are different and all but... are straight men really so clueless they don't realise how insanely fucking hot Hook is?
> 
> A dork? Really? They're gonna come in here and call him a dork? That word has officially lost all meaning in these parts if people think Hook looks like a dork.



to be fair, you're from the UK, one of the ugliest places on earth.


----------



## THANOS

adamclark52 said:


> It’s like Marko Stunt and Jungle Boy had a baby


Jungle Boy is 5'10 while Hook is 6'2 as he's clearly an inch taller than 6'1 Hobbs.

I'm not sure what this, "Hook looks small" talk is about. Dude is ripped and the same height as Punk.


----------



## Sherlok4

Tyler Senerchia had a renowned Lacrosse career in college, legit athlete

Tyler Senerchia - Men's Lacrosse - Bucknell University Athletics


----------



## PeepNation08

The kid can work. I’m excited to see what’s next in store for him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ameer Patel

yeahright2 said:


> The only clueless one here is you. Why do you think wrestling is on a decline? It´s because people stopped being true to their gimmick, larger than life characters. It´s not about looking like Hogan or The Rock, but about believeablility. For instance, Eddie Kingston or the Briscoes looks exactly like they should, while Moxley looks like a middleaged average guy cosplaying SCSA.
> If Hooks gimmick is being a dork, then he should keep the hair.


Bro you just don't get it you're embarrassing yourself


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Hook comes across as an actual badass without really trying that much.

I still think he should wear kneepads tho


----------



## Wolf Mark

Erik. said:


> But who's to say TNA didnt have its hardcores who moved away from watching because it veered away from what made it different and what made it great?
> 
> This forum has seen many hardcore wrestling fans turn non-watchers. The forum used to be FULL of people who no longer watched wrestling but stuck around because over the years they made friends here, stuck around for off topic discussions and the chatbox.
> 
> Hardcore doesn't necessarily mean they'll stick around forever.
> 
> Just like everyone who's ever tuned out of watching a wrestling show live wasn't a casual.


It's probably both. Like I said i used to be a hardcore and now I don't watch. And there would probably be a good number of casuals if wrestling was hot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bryan and Vinny on Hook


----------



## Erik.

Wolf Mark said:


> It's probably both. Like I said i used to be a hardcore and now I don't watch. And there would probably be a good number of casuals if wrestling was hot.


No guarantees of that tbh.

If anything, if wrestling was hot it'd probably just bring back a small amount of the hardcores that stopped watching, not the casuals.

The casuals in 2021 simply have a different idea of wrestling than the casual did 20 or even 10 years ago.

But I think we'll have to agree to disagree on that situation




THANOS said:


> Jungle Boy is 5'10 while Hook is 6'2 as he's clearly an inch taller than 6'1 Hobbs.
> 
> I'm not sure what this, "Hook looks small" talk is about. Dude is ripped and the same height as Punk.


He's ripped but he's not exactly big - for example, despite his height he still doesn't look bigger than say someone like MJF who's 5 ft 9?

I think what gives off the allusion that he's small to some is his back development. He doesn't have that wide look.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Erik. said:


> No guarantees of that tbh.
> 
> If anything, if wrestling was hot it'd probably just bring back a small amount of the hardcores that stopped watching, not the casuals.
> 
> The casuals in 2021 simply have a different idea of wrestling than the casual did 20 or even 10 years ago.
> 
> But I think we'll have to agree to disagree on that situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's ripped but he's not exactly big - for example, despite his height he still doesn't look bigger than say someone like MJF who's 5 ft 9?
> 
> I think what gives off the allusion that he's small to some is his back development. He doesn't have that wide look.


Because MJF is slightly shorter and stockier so it makes sense Hook who is taller + leaner and about the same weight would not look bigger.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470371219278991360


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, i refuse - i’m older than all of them - no reason they should be stuck in the past more than me


I'm pretty sure the user you quoted attended the first known official wrestling match thrown in 1520 for King Henry VIII of England. No way you are older than him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Big Booty Bex said:


> I'm pretty sure the user you quoted attended the first known official wrestling match thrown in 1520 for King Henry VIII of England. No way you are older than him.


well, his grandpa looked real saucy in 1520 with his little underpants and cowboy hat


----------



## $Dolladrew$

THANOS said:


> Jungle Boy is 5'10 while Hook is 6'2 as he's clearly an inch taller than 6'1 Hobbs.
> 
> I'm not sure what this, "Hook looks small" talk is about. Dude is ripped and the same height as Punk.


People are stupid......its pretty simple lol


----------



## Brodus Clay

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470371219278991360


Damn he could probably kill Roman in a legit fight.


----------



## THANOS

Erik. said:


> No guarantees of that tbh.
> 
> If anything, if wrestling was hot it'd probably just bring back a small amount of the hardcores that stopped watching, not the casuals.
> 
> The casuals in 2021 simply have a different idea of wrestling than the casual did 20 or even 10 years ago.
> 
> But I think we'll have to agree to disagree on that situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's ripped but he's not exactly big - for example, despite his height he still doesn't look bigger than say someone like MJF who's 5 ft 9?
> 
> I think what gives off the allusion that he's small to some is his back development. He doesn't have that wide look.


I think when we see him next to Punk and they are eye to eye in a faceoff, the size issue should be gone. He's taller than Miro for example. He could widen up a bit, but it doesn't need much work to get to, say, a Ziggler physique, and he'd be fine then.


----------



## Necrolust

It was awesome! He went from being Tazz’s son, standing in the back looking surly,known as Hook, to really come into his own as a stand alone performer. And this was all in one short match! Now, can he fail? Absolutely, everyone can. Does he have the tools to become a big name? Most definitely. I’m very excited to see where he takes this. Go Hook!!


----------



## SevenStarSplash

Good Debut, hope it continues well. I'm a Hooker but deep down I feel that his popularity has been severely astroturfed by AEW, which is a good play on their part but it isn't exactly all organic.


----------



## yeahbaby!

My sources tell me there's a good chance the ending to the title match at Winter is Coming is going to be changed based on this new sensation. Bryan wins the belt with the old salt to the eyes trick that the ref misses. Hook, disgusted ith the injustice of it all, marches down to tend to the partially blinded Page outside the ring. Bryan gets on the mic and talks down Hook, but saying if he's so bad come in here and face me for the belt right now. Page points towards the ring, telling him to go. One missed kick from Bryan in to the Tazmission and we have a new champ. Crowd explodes

Ratings, merch sales, casual viewership goes up instantly.


----------



## Buddy29




----------



## $Dolladrew$

adamclark52 said:


> It’s like Marko Stunt and Jungle Boy had a baby


Lay off the crack bruh it's not doing you any good.


----------



## TheDraw

One match against a jobber = Main event push


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I'm not seeing it. Some of you have lost your damn mind.


----------



## Damned

I've just seen the match. It was decent and he has promise but we can't get carried away. What struck me more was having Adam Cole following him. Cole looks in worst shape now than in WWE and whilst Hook is small, he has a good look. He's cut, has muscularity and looks like like an athlete/model. Cole looks embarrassing. I don't like hating on the guy but jesus, get in the gym.


----------



## Erik.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXgl94TF3Wo/

First wrestler to outsell Punk in weekly sales since August 2021.


----------



## GohanX

yeahbaby! said:


> My sources tell me there's a good chance the ending to the title match at Winter is Coming is going to be changed based on this new sensation. Bryan wins the belt with the old salt to the eyes trick that the ref misses. Hook, disgusted ith the injustice of it all, marches down to tend to the partially blinded Page outside the ring. Bryan gets on the mic and talks down Hook, but saying if he's so bad come in here and face me for the belt right now. Page points towards the ring, telling him to go. One missed kick from Bryan in to the Tazmission and we have a new champ. Crowd explodes
> 
> Ratings, merch sales, casual viewership goes up instantly.


You know what? I'm in.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Erik. said:


> First wrestler to outsell Punk in weekly sales since August 2021.


Glad to see so many Hookers supporting our big dawg, Hook!


----------



## Punk_316

It's way too early to tell where he will end up/should end up-- but the debut was strong, and I look forward to what he does next.


----------



## Araragi

I bought 7 shirts myself. I refuse to go even one day without representing.


----------



## Erik.

Ouzen said:


> I bought 7 shirts myself. I refuse to go even one day without representing.


Yes boyyyyy.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Already become too big for AEW to contain. Calling it now, Hook to debut in WWE Rumble next year and beat Roman at WM.


----------



## Jedah

It's still too early to tell, but he might be the best guy to take the title off Sammy if this keeps up. They should put him in a match at that TNT Saturday night special.


----------



## Erik.

Interesting that his next opponent is Bear Bronson.

Totally different to Fuego.


----------



## shandcraig

I think he has a good personality that would work better if he didnt speak. Would make his persona even better and just keep doing that crowd working energy he does.

But one day he should speak and say this

oh, i hate being disappointed, smee, and i hate living in this flawed body. and i hate living in neverland. and i hate.... i hate.... i hate peter pan!


----------



## TonySirico

shandcraig said:


> I think he has a good personality that would work better if he didnt speak. Would make his persona even better and just keep doing that crowd working energy he does.
> 
> But one day he should speak and say this
> 
> oh, i hate being disappointed, smee, and i hate living in this flawed body. and i hate living in neverland. and i hate.... i hate.... i hate peter pan!


what is this, the catskills?

shecky greene we got here


----------



## Erik.

__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Sad Panda

Erik. said:


> Interesting that his next opponent is Bear Bronson.
> 
> Totally different to Fuego.


Will this match be on dynamite?


----------



## Whoanma

Sad Panda said:


> Will this match be on dynamite?


----------



## Sad Panda

Thank you. A Hook match on Christmas? Couldn’t think of a better way to wrap up the festivities!


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

cai1981 said:


> Finally watched the match in its entirety...I check AEW stuff out on DVR because 1) I can't sit through an entire AEW show (to be fair, I have to skim through some of Smackdown, most of RAW and I don't even watch NXT) and 2) "Excrement" (Excalibur)'s awful announcing (e.g.: yelling out the name of a Japanese hold when this kid applied his finisher)!
> 
> THIS is what has all of the AEW fanbase going 😍😍😍😘😘??????
> 
> The guy walked to the ring like he was 6'7, 300lbs and in reality he is <6' and <200 (though they list him as just at those numbers). He walked to the ring like this giant beast, circled the ring like Brock Lesnar and displayed intimidating mannerisms like he was a hulking figure (I laughed when he tried to intimidate the ref, but the ref was just as big, if not bigger than him). I get he can look and act big when his opponent is 5'7 and 170 tops, but come on!!!!!!
> 
> The kid has natural charisma and looks like he can be solid in the ring....HOWEVER. this imposing, intimidating gimmick is laughable on a guy his size. He needs to be the arrogant "pretty boy" prick that has to manipulate his way to win. He would draw as someone you want to see get his face punched..NOT this!
> 
> BTW, not for nothing, what you saw with Hook: THIS IS HOW A REAL BIG MAN LIKE WILL HOBBS SHOULD HAVE BEEN BOOKED instead of having a legit 270-280 lb man getting beat by the Orange clown!!!!!
> 
> This is why AEW is clueless...you book a big man like an average Joe little guy and a smaller guy like a big guy!!!! They either have no clue what they are doing or they are intentionally making a mockery of the wrestling business!!


A man’s got to learn to walk before he can run. Hobbs losing to Orange Cassidy will mean about as much as all those wins guys had in 80s NWA over jobber Ray Traylor. Should they ever decide to push Hobbs his losses won’t mean anything. He has several more years experience than a lot of fans would guess. What he doesn’t have is a long list of matches during his years wrestling. He seems pretty far from green at this point while still needing his first true TV wrestling feud and push to fully graduate.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Sad Panda said:


> Thank you. A Hook match on Christmas? Couldn’t think of a better way to wrap up the festivities!


You can't tell, but I'm actually in tears here. Khan blessing us with the gift of Hook on Christmas day!

#TonyKhanGOAT #KhanBookeroftheYear #KhanisaHooker #MerryHookmus #InHookWeTrust


----------



## 3venflow

Cancelled all of my Christmas plans to watch Hook wrestle.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

It’s interesting how many post in specifically AEW related threads yet have no idea what is going on or who wrestlers are despite being shown regularly on a weekly wrestling program. If you don’t watch current AEW or modern wrestling in general you probably won’t care about Hook’s long awaited debut.

For those who have any opinion on Hook at all I would be interested in knowing how many wrestlers’ first match ever has anyone seen before Hook? People are getting goofy with predictions and hyperbole because Hook is the best American trained rookie after one match, ever? There aren’t any easy comparisons that are worth our time discussing.

Celebrities are excluded. Most only have one match. Maybe leave out the Diva Search contestants as well. Leaving in Johnny Ace’s contribution to 21st Century rookie development would just overpopulate the list of bad rookies with unimpressive debuts to a ridiculous degree. It will not hurt Hook, it will only make him THAT MUCH more unique and special.

We really shouldn’t be seeing pro shot matches for wrestlers this fresh out of the package. AEW has done this too many times already. Since the addition of TV to the AEW portfolio there have been several of these “true rookies”. The two most noteworthy are obviously Jade Cargill and Brrrrrock Aaaanderson. IIRC,

Excalibur has actually mentioned the rookie status that a few of the young women on Dark shared. I think almost anyone can see that Hook is miles ahead of Brock, Jade and others in the ring already.

Back in 2004 one Teddy Hart sent fans’ hearts fluttering with the hype he had generated. Teddy was no rookie but he was a bonafide STAR…on every show he worked on. He had a very small sample size to go on but Hook and Teddy had similarities that helped/didn’t help the crazy buzz that circled Teddy Hart’s hype machine.

Then again Teddy was always Teddy for all that was worth back then in’04. He screwed up far too many times during his career. Half the hype was most likely fans larking for the sake of taking a lark. There’s nothing wrong with a little bit of the silly to lighten the mood.

Rookies starting out this way might be better served with lower profile first matches. Fan burnout could hurt their interest. Everyone could be sick of Hook by the time next year for his first match anniversary milestone.

This is the internet we are talking about though. The buzz will die down significantly when we learn there are no Hook plans for Revolution. There probably never was anything planned either. After all the excitement and enthusiasm for Hook’s first match settles down he will be an intriguing ace up Coach Tony K’s sleeve for future deployment in AEW. 

Hook vs Daniel Garcia would be a great idea for a low stakes yet competitive challenge. Hook can even lose.

I am pretty curious as to how much tougher Bear Bronson will be for Hook. Hopefully Bear Bronson working singles doesn’t mean that Bear Boulder is injured again…


----------



## Dizzie

In terms of the height debate, here is hook next to tyson who was billed as 5'10 -

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNbW9xGp_OB/

Hook looks noticably taller whilst also slightly leaning in towards tyson


----------



## Erik.

Dizzie said:


> In terms of the height debate, here is hook next to tyson who was billed as 5'10 -
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNbW9xGp_OB/
> 
> Hook looks noticably taller whilst also slightly leaning in towards tyson


Hook with a fan.


----------



## Dizzie

Erik. said:


> Hook with a fan.


Shows how humble he is that he was willing to stop for a picture, that's the type of trait you want to see in the future foc.


----------



## zorori

Dizzie said:


> In terms of the height debate, here is hook next to tyson who was billed as 5'10 -
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNbW9xGp_OB/
> 
> Hook looks noticably taller whilst also slightly leaning in towards tyson


I've seen that, he's a little forward so I am still waiting for a better photo (or match with someone who's height we know).

I wonder how tall Bear Bronson is? He's billed at 6'2, so I guess is actually somewhere around 6'


----------



## 3venflow

It looks like the Dark Order are Hookers... to an alarming extent.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473022524602691585


----------



## Big Booty Bex

3venflow said:


> It looks like the Dark Order are Hookers... to an alarming extent.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473022524602691585


Seeing Hook almost break kayfabe when John Silver says "Oh, he's a hungry boy!" sent me straight to the morgue. I'm deceased now, thanks 3venflow.


----------



## shandcraig

of course we all could be wrong as we have been before/ But i feel like he reminds me of a 90s wrestler with his wrestling style. No bullshit modern stuff though that may come in time with his matches. Though the gimmick he presented sorta makes me think it wont and is just a more taz mixed with maybe rey style. Plus there is something weird about his presence that he just seems to manage to draw people in which is the main job for these wrestlers. Even how he looks at nothing or the crowd or wrester. His boxing style shorts suit him. He doesnt come off like most of the modern guys for some reason. I hope we are right about him

He manages to "hook" us in


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471331579544887305


----------



## RainmakerV2

3venflow said:


> This is what Mark Henry said on Busted Radio about Hook.
> 
> _“There’s some people guys, I hate to be a pessimist because normally you know I’m an optimist. You know I like the positive side but everybody’s not gonna make it.
> 
> “Everybody that you see that comes on, they’re not gonna stick. It’s just the nature of the business.
> 
> “From that first opening impression, I think Hook’s gonna stick, man. I think that he’s a guy that can evolve and that’s the thing in pro wrestling if you don’t evolve if you don’t change with the times you’re not gonna be around very long.
> 
> “I can see him in the next three years, as AEW grows, being one of AEW’s future stars. Like, I mean a legit bonafide star.”_



The 4 pillars are all gonna be bona-fide stars. Ricky Starks is too. And Wardlow. And oh yeah Lee Moriarty, and Dante Martin. And all the WWE guys they'll bring in in the meantime.



You know someone has to lose right? Like, ya know, i thought you guys cared about wins and losses.


----------



## Passing Triangles

Also worth pointing out just how good his body language is, and the way he carries himself.

Cornette brought it up when he said that he carries himself like in a heel-ish way, with real commitment to showing attitude. And if you see his debut match, what's the first thing he does? He moodily and nonchalantly leans over the turnbuckle with his back to his opponent looking like he doesn't give a crap in the world.


----------



## Erik.

Our boy has cracked a million views.










Well and truly...


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Let's just hope TK does not ruin the hype


----------



## Ace

Again impressive. He is so slick and explosive.

This guy is so the future.


----------



## Dizzie

Looked good again, I like the first half of his match but thought the match psychology of a guy of hooks size facing a heavyweight was let down in the last 2 minutes of the match with the no sell of a big move and the power clothesline on a guy that was far bigger than him.

They could potentially have a great babyface on their hands if his matches stick to the influence of old school ring psychology and strays aways from doing any of the indy rific stuff.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hook looked amazing again

there is a ‘crispness’ to his moves and offence which just looks way legit

the way he turns his back on his opponent at every point possible is also great

peeps will talk negative about the ‘no-sell’ - but I loved it / it reminded you of Sting straight away - which tells you in AEW that they see him on par

big things coming for Hook in the following years


----------



## Soul Rex

I'm still tracking how tall he is.. He was supposed to face a big guy, but Bear Bronson ain't really that big lol.

I'm still impressed with his ability to carry himself... You really can't teach that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Soul Rex said:


> I'm still tracking how tall he is.. He was supposed to face a big guy, but Bear Bronson ain't really that big lol.


I would say Bear is about Owens size? Maybe a bit taller


----------



## Gwi1890

Dizzie said:


> Looked good again, I like the first half of his match but thought the match psychology of a guy of hooks size facing a heavyweight was let down in the last 2 minutes of the match with the no sell of a big move and the power clothesline on a guy that was far bigger than him.
> 
> They could potentially have a great babyface on their hands if his matches stick to the influence of old school ring psychology and strays aways from doing any of the indy rific stuff.


Taz always no sold powerbombs and so on it’s hardly a surprise


----------



## Gwi1890

Soul Rex said:


> I'm still tracking how tall he is.. He was supposed to face a big guy, but Bear Bronson ain't really that big lol.
> 
> I'm still impressed with his ability to carry himself... You really can't teach that.


still a heavy guy to suplex though, I didn’t expect to see Bronson thrown about


----------



## Soul Rex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I would say Bear is about Owens size? Maybe a bit taller


Yeah and they were trying to sell the stick that Hook's "technicall ability" could overcome size all match.

But Bear Bronson is basically same heigh as Hook, just fatter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Soul Rex said:


> Yeah and they were trying to sell the stick that Hook's "technicall ability" could overcome size all match.
> 
> But Bear Bronson is basically same heigh as Hook, just fatter.


which is fine - Hook isn’t short

and is strong to throw a big guy like that around


----------



## Gwi1890

The no sell reminds me of this match


----------



## Erik.

The no sell of the piledriver was obviously a throw back to Taz and his no selling of piledrivers due to his "unbreakable neck" 

Had no issues with it. Hook looked good in there again.


----------



## Soul Rex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> which is fine - Hook isn’t short
> 
> and is strong to throw a big guy like that around


He ain't a little bitch, you can see it in his legs that, his thigh muscles are well developed.

But I'd really need him to face bigger guys than that to make my final statement.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Soul Rex said:


> He ain't a little bitch, you can see it in his legs that, his thigh muscles are well developed.
> 
> But I'd really need him to face bigger guys than that.


he will mate, he will

we can’t have 20 Hook matches in one night…… or can we?


----------



## Erik.

Leaning into his judo background more is smart too. Martial arts can negate size difference at times. 

Royce Gracie proved that in the early stages of UFC when he routinely beat guys much bigger than him.


----------



## Dizzie

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he will mate, he will
> 
> *we can’t have 20 Hook matches in one night…… or can we?*


sounds like a sure fire ppv that would produce aew's best ppv buy rate


----------



## Passing Triangles

For once, the ranking system AEW uses could be utilised for something useful now. Hook could conceivably have a long 'streak'. Maybe not Goldberg length, but significant. If they lean into that sort of unbeatable-ness, coupled with the visual of an 'X wins, 0 losses' statistic, it'll build up that great heat.


----------



## Dizzie

Erik. said:


> Leaning into his judo background more is smart too. Martial arts can negate size difference at times.
> 
> Royce Gracie proved that in the early stages of UFC when he routinely beat guys much bigger than him.


Gotta agree, it also sets him apart in aew well in an environment that is top heavy with overly choreographed gymnastic moves.


----------



## THANOS

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hook looked amazing again
> 
> there is a ‘crispness’ to his moves and offence which just looks way legit
> 
> the way he turns his back on his opponent at every point possible is also great
> 
> peeps will talk negative about the ‘no-sell’ - but I loved it / it reminded you of Sting straight away - which tells you in AEW that they see him on par
> 
> big things coming for Hook in the following years


Yeah, I got hyped for the "no-sell" and, to be honest, he was still laid out for like 3-4 seconds while Bear Bronson taunted, and then he got up. So it's like, it stunned the beast, which is the intended effect.


----------



## THANOS

Soul Rex said:


> Yeah and they were trying to sell the stick that Hook's "technicall ability" could overcome size all match.
> 
> But Bear Bronson is basically same heigh as Hook, just fatter.


Bronson is billed as 6'2.


----------



## Yukoncornelius

Hook is more powerful then I expected. I do think 2022 will be the year of team Taz making a splash, at least I hope.


----------



## Mr316

So I just watched his match from last night. Hook is their guy. He’s their big star. He’s their John Cena. Push Hook to the moon.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474934060095094784


----------



## Soul Rex

THANOS said:


> Bronson is billed as 6'2.


Which means he is 5 ft 11 at best. If you understand wrestling hieghts.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474934060095094784


Strong-neck Hook vs Weak-neck Miro is the feud we need!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Soul Rex said:


> Which means he is 5 ft 11 at best. If you understand wrestling hieghts.


This isn’t 1995 brother - there is no need to exaggerate heights


----------



## Soul Rex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This isn’t 1995 brother - there is no need to exaggerate heights


Most wrestlers literally have a wrong billed height today, up to 2 or 3 inches, what the fuck are you talking about.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Soul Rex said:


> Most wrestlers literally have a wrong billed height today, up to 2 or 3 inches, what the fuck are you talking about.


Only one i know about is Adam Cole

Which other ones? (With proof please)


----------



## Soul Rex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Only one i know about is Adam Cole
> 
> Which other ones? (With proof please)


Adam Cole is the only fucking case you know? What about the other two members if the IE that are billed as 6 ft but are the same heigh as Cole.

Kenny Omega is billed as 6 ft, he is way shorter than an actual 6 ft Adam Page. 










Daniel Bryan is fucking 5 ft 9 at most
MJF is 5 ft 8 billed as 5 ft 11
Cm Punk is 6'0 he is billed as 6 ft 2
Guevara is 5 ft 8 billed as 5 ft 10

Roughlty 90% of the AEW roster is overbilled by two inches, same with WWE. Wrestlers height being exagerated is basically part of wrestling's culture, do some fucking research.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Soul Rex said:


> Adam Cole is the only fucking case you know? What about the other two members if the IE that are billed as 6 ft but are the same heigh as Cole.
> 
> Kenny Omega is billed as 6 ft, he is way shorter than an actual 6 ft Adam Page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Bryan is fucking 5 ft 9 at most
> MJF is 5 ft 8 billed as 5 ft 11
> Cm Punk is 6'0 he is billed as 6 ft 2
> Guevara is 5 ft 8 billed as 5 ft 10
> 
> Roughlty 90% of the AEW roster is overbilled by two inches, same with WWE. Wrestlers height being exagerated is basically part of wrestling's culture, do some fucking research.


with or without shoes?

please also cite links for their ‘actual’ heights vs billed


----------



## Soul Rex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> with or without shoes?
> 
> please also cite links for their ‘actual’ heights vs billed


How would you measure height with shoes? That's not how it works.

Celebheight will give you more accurate heights most of the time.


https://www.celebheights.com/s/Triple-H-2222.html



Triple H is barely 6 ft 2 at this point, but he was billed as 6 ft 4 on wikipedia.. Triple H was never close to 6 ft 4.. Wikipedia heights are trash.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Soul Rex said:


> How would you measure height with shoes? That's not how it works.
> 
> Celebheight will give you more accurate heights most of the time.
> 
> 
> https://www.celebheights.com/s/Triple-H-2222.html
> 
> 
> 
> Triple H is barely 6 ft 2 at this point, but he was billed as 6 ft 4 on wikipedia.. Triple H was never close to 6 ft 4.. Wikipedia heights are trash.


ok - but where is it different from their AEW billed heights?

we all know to not trust wikipedia


----------



## Soul Rex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ok - but where is it different from their AEW billed heights?
> 
> we all know to not trust wikipedia


AEW billed heights are the same as wikipedia's...


----------



## Erik.

I saw this from someone who was at the show:

"I was at the AEW Greensboro show and sat pretty close to commentary. After Kassidy vs Jungle Boy the crowd was nearly constantly chanting "Send HOOK" or "We Want HOOK". There wasn't really anything going on for about 5 minutes and while usually Justin Roberts entertained us he wasn't in the ring, so during this time the crowd was near rabid.

During the recap of Ricky Starks costing Dante the Dynamite Diamond Ring I could see the commentary team talking into the camera but the crowd couldn't hear anything. The chanting was so loud that they decided to reshoot that segment. Taz (who was absolutely cheesing the entire time) put a finger up and yelled "He'll be out in 1 minute."

Tony actually came out and said something, but no one could hear him. So they reshot it, and there was still a ton of chanting, but our section stayed (mostly) quiet to let them get their segment finished.

I wanted to check Rampage to make sure, but yeah they used the reshoot where if you listen closely you can hear the crowd chanting for HOOK but it's not as overwhelming as during the first take during their recap. But then it cuts to the first take at the end where you can hear everyone clearly chanting for him and they pop the graphic and cut to commercial.

Just a cool little note I thought you all may like. It's honestly insane how over HOOK was, and it was super wholesome to be able to see Taz just grinning the whole time."











HOOK.


----------



## Mr316

Already 430k views on Youtube for Hook’s match with Bronson.


----------



## omaroo

This kid has IT for sure. They have to be careful how they build him up as you don't want to push him to the moon too soon. But he could certainly be a crossover star for sure. 

Just wonder whether he is any good at promos.


----------



## Dizzie

omaroo said:


> This kid has IT for sure. They have to be careful how they build him up as you don't want to push him to the moon too soon. But he could certainly be a crossover star for sure.
> 
> Just wonder whether he is any good at promos.


Tbh he could probably feel comfortable talking on the mic by feeding off on the positive energy he's getting from the crowd like he can't do no wrong.

Gotta say I think he looks more polished and natural in the ring than dante who has horrible looking fake air punches and a load of botchy flippy moves.


----------



## omaroo

Dizzie said:


> Tbh he could probably feel comfortable talking on the mic by feeding off on the positive energy he's getting from the crowd like he can't do no wrong.
> 
> Gotta say I think he looks more polished and natural in the ring than dante who has horrible looking fake air punches and a load of botchy flippy moves.


Ye for someone his age the kid is so good and slick in the ring. If his mic skills are good enough then man AEW have a major star on their hands.

Dante is so green and really awkward at times for me. He does botch as well. Needs to improve big time.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474935003700031490
Ice cold.


----------



## Wridacule

I'm always the last to board a hype train, but I'm all in on this kid! Watching him Goldberg that welcome to Asbury Park, and hearing Tazz mark out as a father and a heel commentator put a damn tear in my eye.

He's like if Goldberg and Marky mark had a baby...! This kid just surpassed all the other pillars and they need to strap the rocket to em!!

That guy from bear country deserves props too! He made hook look incredible.


----------



## zorori

Dizzie said:


> Gotta say I think he looks more polished and natural in the ring than dante who has horrible looking fake air punches and a load of botchy flippy moves.


It's almost like someone taught him the basics instead of starting with flips. 

It looks like we might be seeing Starks v Dante, but I'd be interested in Hook v Dante -- a real clash of the prospects.


----------



## thisissting

The bear sold his ass off there for sure hopefully he got well paid!


----------



## thisissting

I wander if corny will like his cross faces this week I bet taz went over that with him after last week's criticism lol.


----------



## Gwi1890

thisissting said:


> I wander if corny will like his cross faces this week I bet taz went over that with him after last week's criticism lol.


I wonder if Corny gets the tazplex name correct instead of calling it tazmuffied lol, should be a hookplex now though


----------



## THANOS

Gwi1890 said:


> I wonder if Corny gets the tazplex name correct instead of calling it tazmuffied lol, should be a hookplex now though


He used both variations in the past 2 weeks . Front Taz-Plex and Side Taz-Plex.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

The intensity in Hook's moveset is something else


----------



## shandcraig

I finally caught Rampage and dam Hook is brilliant in every way.The way his persona is i actually hope he does not talk much. He really dont need to because hes so good at everything else that the less he even talks the more mystic he is. Taz has done wonders teaching him the ways. He seems to really get it and its why hes so over so fast. Everything from the moment he gets on stage to his walk, his body language to his great wrestling style and how he looks at everything with his head and eyes. His style of wrestling is also realistic and yet explosive aka like his dads. But he also has his own style to it. Even his song is a bit off and so fitting for him.

He just has that energy about his presence that gets the crowd so behind him from the moment hes on display.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

am i the only one thinking his corner gut punches are the best in the biz?


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> am i the only one thinking his corner gut punches are the best in the biz?












Nah, bro. As much as I love Hook he still needs a way to go before he can top Shane "The Deadliest Striker In The Game" McMahon. McMahon hits so hard he doesn't even need to make contact.


----------



## 3venflow

Not quite the same impact.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475644256576495619


----------



## TonySirico

Not seeing it with this kid yet but it’s been two matches. The look and the move set don’t compute to me. He wrestles like his dad but his dad was bulky and mean looking.

feels like him being as over as he is is some kind of inside joke and everyone is in on it together and won’t Stop kayfabing about it


----------



## shandcraig

TonySirico said:


> Not seeing it with this kid yet but it’s been two matches. The look and the move set don’t compute to me. He wrestles like his dad but his dad was bulky and mean looking.
> 
> feels like him being as over as he is is some kind of inside joke and everyone is in on it together and won’t Stop kayfabing about it



totally fine but hook is an example of someone that has something clearly that has enough people into him unlike others that have to do endless forced things to try to be liked.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Not quite the same impact.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475644256576495619


"We don't pay attention to what they do"


----------



## Big Booty Bex

At this rate they should've sent Veer in 2000 so he could join us in 2022.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

3venflow said:


> Not quite the same impact.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475644256576495619


The embodiment of cringe lmao
Pretty sure they actually believe Veer is special too.


----------



## Brodus Clay

So first a small guy like Fuego and then a big Boi with Bronson, yes Hook moveset can apply to any kind of wrestler.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I'm cool with companies taking jabs at each other, but this SEND VEER tweet is a whole new level of embarrassing. Who's in charge of their twitter account? Is it someone who hates working there and tweeted for the lulz?


----------



## rich110991

HOOK is the hottest thing in wrestling. AEW is where it’s at 😁 But most of already knew this.


----------



## GohanX

Soul Rex said:


> I'm still tracking how tall he is.. He was supposed to face a big guy, but Bear Bronson ain't really that big lol.
> 
> I'm still impressed with his ability to carry himself... You really can't teach that.


I was in the front in Greensboro. I'm 5 foot 10, and most of the AEW roster that came to over to my side of the ring were just a little shorter than me (even given the fact they were standing on about an inch of padding and I was on the concrete.) I was never that close to Hook since he entered on the other side, but he was easily taller than me by at least a few inches. He also looked shredded and a lot bigger in person than he looks on TV. Cody is also deceptively tall.


----------



## shandcraig

GohanX said:


> I was in the front in Greensboro. I'm 5 foot 10, and most of the AEW roster that came to over to my side of the ring were just a little shorter than me (even given the fact they were standing on about an inch of padding and I was on the concrete.) I was never that close to Hook since he entered on the other side, but he was easily taller than me by at least a few inches. He also looked shredded and a lot bigger in person than he looks on TV. Cody is also deceptively tall.



interesting because tv normally makes people look bigger than they are. But you're saying they look bigger in person. Thats good i guess.


----------



## Erik.

His 5 minutes on Rampage drew 887,000 viewers apparently.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Sure he did…


If 1/3 of 15 minutes was 887k and the entire 15 minutes got 550k. 

Do the math and tell me how much the other 10 minutes had to average to get there..l


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Question, Did the saying push Hook to the moon come from the fact Tony wrote that on the his work sheet ? or did us fans say it first ?


----------



## Prized Fighter

NathanMayberry said:


> Sure he did…
> 
> 
> If 1/3 of 15 minutes was 887k and the entire 15 minutes got 550k.
> 
> Do the math and tell me how much the other 10 minutes had to average to get there..l
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


382K would have to be the average for the other 10 minutes. However, there was a long ad break in there as well. That quarter had 5 minutes of Hook, 4 minutes of Statlander/Hirsch and a Miro video. So the ad break took up a sizable portion of the quarter. It is reasonable to assume that a large commercial break dropped the rating heavily. I don't know that I believe the 887K number, but I could see him doing a high number for this segment.


----------



## Prized Fighter

shandcraig said:


> Question, Did the saying push Hook to the moon come from the fact Tony wrote that on the his work sheet ? or did us fans say it first ?


I believe it is from CM Punk telling Taz to "Send Hook", but I can't remember if the meme started before that.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

shandcraig said:


> interesting because tv normally makes people look bigger than they are. But you're saying they look bigger in person. Thats good i guess.


I've also seen a few guys IRL that look bigger than they do on TV, some relatives included.


----------



## shandcraig

Prized Fighter said:


> I believe it is from CM Punk telling Taz to "Send Hook", but I can't remember if the meme started before that.





Prized Fighter said:


> I believe it is from CM Punk telling Taz to "Send Hook", but I can't remember if the meme started before that.


no it was before that, entirely different.


----------



## shandcraig

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> I've also seen a few guys IRL that look bigger than they do on TV, some relatives included.



for the most part it normally makes people bigger. Like odd enough most big actors seem to be really short, But on tv they dont really look that bad. Tom cruise and Tom Hardy are a good example, both really short. Actually the funny thing is Tom hardy is normally super thin small framed dude. He just has the ability to hugely bulk up which he said has destroyed his body. Sorry on a random ramble lol.


----------



## Erik.

Nearly 800k views for his recent match on YouTube.

Only three videos have more likes than that in the last two and a half weeks since Hook's debut match.

Bryan/Page draw for the title, Kyle O'Reillys debut and Punks Sting cosplay entrance.


----------



## Geeee

I felt like bumping the Hook thread because I can't think of anyone this good after 3 matches, other than Kurt Angle. Of course, Kurt was also great on the mic right away too and we don't really know where Hook is in that area.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

HOOK as always, crisp as fuuuuck


----------



## shandcraig

Geeee said:


> I felt like bumping the Hook thread because I can't think of anyone this good after 3 matches, other than Kurt Angle. Of course, Kurt was also great on the mic right away too and we don't really know where Hook is in that area.



theres also something enchanting about him not talking much. I would love for him to just not talk much at all and then bam. But at the end of the day he could always have taz be his manager which would be good. Im sure he will be good though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I like that we’ve been starting to get the (obvious) ‘HOOK is gonna kill you’ chants


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Hook looked like a star tonight, kuddos to Aaron Solo and QT Marshall for bumping like hell the way they did for him.


----------



## Dizzie

Notice in crowd shots in his recent matches show kids being excited by him. This guy if booked right could be aew's secret weapon in gaining a big bump in ratings.


----------



## Erik.

Whilst his crowd control and ring work are incredibly impressive after just 3 matches - I actually think his selling of offence is the best part this early on. 

Another good performance


----------



## thisissting

Noticed him posing for the crowd in this match a bit for first time. Seems like a bad ass type of face to me. They are also now putting him in against heels. Problem is this is at odds with being in a heel faction. How long before they turn him on team taz and his father?!


----------



## Gwi1890

thisissting said:


> Noticed him posing for the crowd in this match a bit for first time. Seems like a bad ass type of face to me. They are also now putting him in against heels. Problem is this is at odds with being in a heel faction. How long before they turn him on team taz and his father?!


he posed for the crowd in every match, even Taz used to do that in ECW, but yeah this is the first time he’s actually faced a heel, FTW title being defended on Battle of the Belts so possibly he faces Ricky for that soon?


----------



## ElTerrible

Gwi1890 said:


> he posed for the crowd in every match, even Taz used to do that in ECW, but yeah this is the first time he’s actually faced a heel, FTW title being defended on Battle of the Belts so possibly he faces Ricky for that soon?


Why would they turn any of them? Not like they have acted very heelish anyway. They can just be badass. I think Hobbs&Hook should be a tag team. I bet if they cracked a few Hobbs&Shaw jokes, they can get a social media reaction from The Rock and Hook goes viral.


----------



## Dizzie

I worry about Jericho's commentary during his match on rampage, jericho was waxing lyrical about the overness of hook and we know how Jericho likes to put himself in programs with acts in aew that drags down them down just to keep himself relevant.

Would love to see hook face both jack Evans who can sell his ass off and angelico with his matt wrestling/holds style in singles matches.


----------



## Dizzie

thisissting said:


> Noticed him posing for the crowd in this match a bit for first time. Seems like a bad ass type of face to me. They are also now putting him in against heels. Problem is this is at odds with being in a heel faction. How long before they turn him on team taz and his father?!


Maybe it's time to turn them face and start getting the better booking that they deserve, fans would easily get behind hobbs, hook, taz and starks as tweeners


----------



## Gwi1890

ElTerrible said:


> Why would they turn any of them? Not like they have acted very heelish anyway. They can just be badass. I think Hobbs&Hook should be a tag team. I bet if they cracked a few Hobbs&Shaw jokes, they can get a social media reaction from The Rock and Hook goes viral.


yeah there’s no reason to split them up it’s a cool group and I think all members can benefit from being together, Hook being over rubs off on Starks and Hobbs and Starks mic skills on the others


----------



## Erik.

I could definitely see Taz taking the FTW title from Starks and giving it to Hook to show some discontent with the group.


----------



## Jedah

Dizzie said:


> Notice in crowd shots in his recent matches show kids being excited by him. This guy if booked right could be aew's secret weapon in gaining a big bump in ratings.


Yeah, there is definitely something there.

Kids can see themselves in him.

Guys like his style and think he's cool.

Women like the way he looks.

I was stunned at how over he is after just a few matches. To hell with it. I would let Cody continue to get this heat that he's getting with the TNT title. Run with it for a few months, then let Hook beat him. Considering it's the secondary title, it'll be a good test to see if he's really ready for prime time. A risk well worth taking.


----------



## THANOS

He's honestly perfect at the little things, it's insane he's only 3 matches in. He's a damn phenom. Let's look at a list of everything he's shown us so far.


He has the best worked punches in the business 100%.
His selling is fantastic.
His transitions between moves and the execution of them all is perfect.
His moveset is great and fits him. Seems very wide so far too. Has probably done like 20 unique submissions/suplexes/takedowns so far across all 3 matches.
He has loads of ring presence and holds the crowd in the palm of his hand.

He's only 3 matches in. His potential is scary huge without even taking into consideration his youth and marketability to all fan demos (especially the key demos and untapped demos like young girls & children).


----------



## 3venflow

All of his matches have been short so far, which isn't a bad thing as he's out there to make an impact. But I'd really love to see him work the mat in a longer match against someone like Angelico, Garcia, Moriarty or Yuta - I could see them doing some beautiful ground work.

I remember a Team Taz backstage segment montths ago where Hook spoke, but I can't find it anywhere. He was on a recent Ethan Page vlog where they were at a toy store but he didn't say anything and seemed fairly reserved.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479655628410916870


----------



## Jedah

THANOS said:


> He's honestly perfect at the little things, it's insane he's only 3 matches in. He's a damn phenom. Let's look at a list of everything he's shown us so far.
> 
> 
> He has the best worked punches in the business 100%.
> His selling is fantastic.
> His transitions between moves and the execution of them all is perfect.
> His moveset is great and fits him. Seems very wide so far too. Has probably done like 20 unique submissions/suplexes/takedowns so far across all 3 matches.
> He has loads of ring presence and holds the crowd in the palm of his hand.
> 
> He's only 3 matches in. His potential is scary huge without even taking into consideration his youth and marketability to all fan demos (especially the key demos and untapped demos like young girls & children).


Yeah, I would say that he should win the TNT title from Cody this summer. Maybe at All Out. Let Cody just go on this narcissistic run and take advantage of the heat so Hook can have this massive moment. That would be making the best out of a bad situation Cody has wandered into over the past year.

See how Hook does with the TNT title and then, if he does well, let him be the one to eventually beat MJF (who will be beating Hangman at some point this year, I'm sure of it) for Pretty Platinum. They should be going all in on this guy if he keeps performing like this.


----------



## shandcraig

haven't seen rampage yet but its funny the only reason i give a shit to see it is for Hook.


----------



## Ordar

His smoothness in transitions is really impressive, plus as (has been mentioned) his punches are really good. 
his whole presentation and move set is just excellent. He already feels like a big star due to the crowd reactions. I don’t think they need to split Team Taz. They’re not really a proper faction anyway, more just like a stable of fighters, which I think is fine.


----------



## shandcraig

What i love about hook is hes over as fuck and doesn't have to do a single fucking thing to the crowd to force anything. Unlike cody that has to raise his hands over and over to get the crowd to react. Hook dont even look at the crowd and just comes off like he gives no fucks about anything around him in a character way. Hes done a good job at choosing his style character. Plus personally think he has one of the best style wrestling in aew that is also very 90s technical but believable. Hes been booked very good so far which is rare in aew. Hope they dont fuck it up with this dude. I think they should keep him more silent and later on when he gets more story pushes they make taz his manager as a solo guy. That is money right there.

Also love his signature move set a lot. Thank you taz !


----------



## Geeee

Ordar said:


> His smoothness in transitions is really impressive, plus as (has been mentioned) his punches are really good.
> his whole presentation and move set is just excellent. He already feels like a big star due to the crowd reactions. I don’t think they need to split Team Taz. They’re not really a proper faction anyway, more just like a stable of fighters, which I think is fine.


Honestly, Team Taz is a group of really cool guys and Taz is hilarious. They could all turn babyface, as long as they didn't get corny like Jericho did when Inner Circle turned face.



3venflow said:


> All of his matches have been short so far, which isn't a bad thing as he's out there to make an impact. But I'd really love to see him work the mat in a longer match against someone like Angelico, Garcia, Moriarty or Yuta - I could see them doing some beautiful ground work.
> 
> I remember a Team Taz backstage segment montths ago where Hook spoke, but I can't find it anywhere. He was on a recent Ethan Page vlog where they were at a toy store but he didn't say anything and seemed fairly reserved.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479655628410916870


Well, obviously, Hook is still developing. He's just really good based on his level of experience. Like they said Aaron Solo has 12 years experience and like yikes...Hook already gets it more than him LOL


----------



## thisissting

THANOS said:


> He's honestly perfect at the little things, it's insane he's only 3 matches in. He's a damn phenom. Let's look at a list of everything he's shown us so far.
> 
> 
> He has the best worked punches in the business 100%.
> His selling is fantastic.
> His transitions between moves and the execution of them all is perfect.
> His moveset is great and fits him. Seems very wide so far too. Has probably done like 20 unique submissions/suplexes/takedowns so far across all 3 matches.
> He has loads of ring presence and holds the crowd in the palm of his hand.
> 
> He's only 3 matches in. His potential is scary huge without even taking into consideration his youth and marketability to all fan demos (especially the key demos and untapped demos like young girls & children).


Settle down a bit lol. How can you say he had the best worked punches in the business thats just ludicrous. In his first match his cross faces completely missed his opponent but to be fair they have been much better in his next 2 matches. His throws and suplexes are very good but you would expect that to be fair. Submissions look decent. He hasn't had to sell much so can't comment on that yet. Good charisma. Don't know if he can talk at all yet but he has some time on that. Promos will break it whether he becomes a star though. Plenty of folk in the past have looked the part such as shelton Benjamin and many others but couldnt talk worth shit. Good start for the kid but don't get too carried away. It's a pity he wasn't a bit bigger it has to be fair. Not many little guys have been mega stars throughout history.


----------



## DRose1994

Hook has really good technique with his suplexes, and his submissions look pretty good too. I enjoy the whole presentation of Hook. The music, the walk to the ring, the swag he has, the in ring stuff. Very entertaining.


----------



## omaroo

MAn dont fuck this up TK.

This kid needs a slow push and build. So young yet man this guy could be a HUGE star for them.

Wish we would see more with ogogo also.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

AEW potentially has something with this guy, please please don't mess it up Tony Khan, because so far they're taking the right track.

Just keep him having these quick 5 minute squash matches against lower card guys. As we saw with Jade, don't take him out to the deep waters too soon.

His look is great, love the theme music and the way he carries himself. Of course, most of the moveset is a chip off the old block but his strikes look a bit shitty. 

It's a real shame AEW doesn't have house shows where he can get more reps without being on TV while he smooths out some stuff.


----------



## THANOS

thisissting said:


> Settle down a bit lol. How can you say he had the best worked punches in the business thats just ludicrous. In his first match his cross faces completely missed his opponent but to be fair they have been much better in his next 2 matches. His throws and suplexes are very good but you would expect that to be fair. Submissions look decent. He hasn't had to sell much so can't comment on that yet. Good charisma. Don't know if he can talk at all yet but he has some time on that. Promos will break it whether he becomes a star though. Plenty of folk in the past have looked the part such as shelton Benjamin and many others but couldnt talk worth shit. Good start for the kid but don't get too carried away. It's a pity he wasn't a bit bigger it has to be fair. Not many little guys have been mega stars throughout history.


Crossfaces and punches are 2 entirely different things. He does his punches in the corner and no one throws punches that good. Last one that did was Taker and he's retired.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

He has a great intensity bout him even though hes not the biggest guy he doesnt pull his punches. He actually looks like he is out to hurt you which a lot of guys in AEW lack and look like gymnastic stars.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I really like Hook also but some of the comments here are overrating the guy massively. The best rookie since Angle? Holds the crowd in the palm of his hand? Best punches in da biz? C'mon.

He's got a lot of potential but he's simply a great prospect not a phenom. He's only 22 though so in 10 years he could be huge, who knows? Too early to tell.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

After his debut, I honestly thought fans were being sarcastic. Hook is a walking meme… I can’t figure out if everyone is just fucking around, or they actually think he is gonna be a big deal… truth probably lies in the middle somewhere


----------



## thisissting

THANOS said:


> Crossfaces and punches are 2 entirely different things. He does his punches in the corner and no one throws punches that good. Last one that did was Taker and he's retired.


You cant say that after 3 matches about 12 punches thrown. Don't be so silly lol.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I think he's got good potential and I hope to see more in the coming days. It's also cool to see him use those moves that Taz used to do, I wonder if they are going to try that route as well with Hook, he's got that silent trained killer thing going on with him. Oh yeah, I dig his entrance theme too.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Hook is good shit. Tony better not put him on the back burner though. Needs to go with him now and right now


----------



## THANOS

thisissting said:


> You cant say that after 3 matches about 12 punches thrown. Don't be so silly lol.


He's thrown them the exact same way in each match, it is what it is, which is the best worked punches in the biz.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479877846063624193


----------



## Gibbs0102

Jedah said:


> Yeah, I would say that he should win the TNT title from Cody this summer. Maybe at All Out. Let Cody just go on this narcissistic run and take advantage of the heat so Hook can have this massive moment. That would be making the best out of a bad situation Cody has wandered into over the past year.
> 
> See how Hook does with the TNT title and then, if he does well, let him be the one to eventually beat MJF (who will be beating Hangman at some point this year, I'm sure of it) for Pretty Platinum. They should be going all in on this guy if he keeps performing like this.


I love this idea let Cody go full heel go on a reign of terror beating all the fan favourites. Eventually he starts to notice hook gets jealous of the fans cheering for him, beats the shit out of hook keeps him of tv for a few weeks. Hook comes back beats Cody clean for the title. Imagine the pop he would get


----------



## THANOS

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479877846063624193


Revolution match? I'd be down.


----------



## Erik.

THANOS said:


> Revolution match? I'd be down.


Would be a pretty cool dynamic.

Archer vs. Team Taz in general might be a nice little thing for both sets to do.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Rampage is effectively the Hook show these days because that's where his push is currently being played out.

You can't really have it on Dynamite because Wardlow is already out there destroying jobbers every week. You don't want Hooks squash matches just mixed in with one of the Youtube shows, talking of which, I think AEW has put all of his matches so far on their Youtube channel (although I notice now they try to clip out a lot of thr Action Bronson theme), I guess AEW are trying to help get him over via social media as well. The clip of his debut match has already passed 1m views.


----------



## thisissting

THANOS said:


> He's thrown them the exact same way in each match, it is what it is, which is the best worked punches in the biz.


Hilarious. Maybe after he has been throwing them for ten years or so we will start making undertaker comparisons lol.


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> I really like Hook also but some of the comments here are overrating the guy massively. The best rookie since Angle? Holds the crowd in the palm of his hand? Best punches in da biz? C'mon.
> 
> He's got a lot of potential but he's simply a great prospect not a phenom. He's only 22 though so in 10 years he could be huge, who knows? Too early to tell.



It's sorta bizarre and meaningless comparisons too. Hook Is like nobody and thats why he's liked. He's his own thing and yes I agree with you except about Mayne in 10 years. He will be big sooner. Probably retired in 10 years lol


----------



## Big Booty Bex

3venflow said:


> He was on a recent Ethan Page vlog where they were at a toy store but he didn't say anything and seemed fairly reserved.







He speaks in this Ethan Page vlog that was posted in August 2021.

21:10 in the video and 30:15 a few other times in the video as well.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I wish I hadn't seen that vlog because it's taken some of the mystique away.

One of the common problems of the no kayfabe era.


----------



## THANOS

Big Booty Bex said:


> He speaks in this Ethan Page vlog that was posted in August 2021.
> 
> 21:10 in the video and 30:15 a few other times in the video as well.


He has a deep enough voice at least. Happy it doesn't match his face lol.

Time will tell how is he with promos, but no need to rush it.


----------



## Boldgerg

People seriously need to calm down with the hyperbole around this kid.


----------



## Not Lying

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479877846063624193


Hell naw Archer shouldn't be losing to Hook FFS. The guy should be top of the card player.


----------



## Geert Wilders

The Definition of Technician said:


> Hell naw Archer shouldn't be losing to Hook FFS. The guy should be top of the card player.


Archer is a jobber. That's what he's been used as since day 1. He's actually a great jobber as well. He would elevate Hook.


----------



## Erik.

The Definition of Technician said:


> Hell naw Archer shouldn't be losing to Hook FFS. The guy should be top of the card player.


I don't think many would have a problem with Hook losing to Archer in a battle.

Unbeaten streaks are lame.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480573686469910532


----------



## Geeee

Geert Wilders said:


> Archer is a jobber. That's what he's been used as since day 1. He's actually a great jobber as well. He would elevate Hook.


I'm not sure how they will go with it because guys like Jungle Boy, Darby Allin and Sammy Guevara lost a bunch of well-fought matches against vets to start.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## kendo_nagasaki

This video seems more in keeping with his on screen persona than going to an action figure store.


----------



## RockettotheCrockett

Hook wouldn't look out of place in the UFC. His in ring attire, attitude, theme music and legit martial arts moves makes me think if he was not cut out for professional wrestling he would fit right in there. Dana White could take an interest.


----------



## [email protected]

RockettotheCrockett said:


> Hook wouldn't look out if place in the UFC. His in ring attire, attitude, theme music and legit martial arts moves makes me think if he was not cut out for professional wrestling he would fit right in there. Dana White could take an interest.


Nah. He has never been nationally ranked in Judo or amateur wrestling. He has no striking background to speak of. He was a state level lacrosse player. That is the beauty of pro wrestling. You can teach talented people to seem legit. His dad is one of my favorite workers ever, and he's clearly put in the work to pass that on.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

The Definition of Technician said:


> Hell naw Archer shouldn't be losing to Hook FFS. The guy should be top of the card player.


Really high on Archer, and as much as I enjoy Hook I would not want to see Archer lose to Hook....physically, even though he's still in shape, it just doesn't really seem logical for a guy like Hook to beat a guy like Archer. Archer should be be booked way better than he has an like an actual main eventer.


----------



## thisissting

RockettotheCrockett said:


> Hook wouldn't look out if place in the UFC. His in ring attire, attitude, theme music and legit martial arts moves makes me think if he was not cut out for professional wrestling he would fit right in there. Dana White could take an interest.


Lol


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

THA_WRESTER said:


> Really high on Archer, and as much as I enjoy Hook I would not want to see Archer lose to Hook....physically, even though he's still in shape, it just doesn't really seem logical for a guy like Hook to beat a guy like Archer. Archer should be be booked way better than he has an like an actual main eventer.


I think the ship has sailed on Archer, he's been mired in mid-card purgatory for too long. It would take a monster undefeated push for him to be taken seriously again. 

His near future is more likely to be about putting over the likes of Hook.


----------



## Skermac

he has not impressed me, so i dont care if i see him again


----------



## THA_WRESTER

kendo_nagasaki said:


> I think the ship has sailed on Archer, *he's been mired in mid-card purgatory for too long. *It would take a monster undefeated push for him to be taken seriously again.
> 
> His near future is more likely to be about putting over the likes of Hook.


Unfortunately would have to agree..and the fact that he's lost twice to Eddie Kingston in Singles, as well as losing every big match he's had has really solidified the fact that he probably is just there to enhance talent...He's the biggest guy they have, and can actually perform so idk why he's been stuck in the position he's been in the whole time in AEW.


----------



## Necrolust

THANOS said:


> He's thrown them the exact same way in each match, it is what it is, which is the best worked punches in the biz.


Exactly, Hook has a 100% delivery on his punches!


----------



## Erik.

I see his two shirts are the top two sold this week. 

Dude is killing it.


----------



## Soul Rex

The dude is a legit D1 athlete and looks like he has some training in some martial arts, yeah he is legit.

Two young guys that legit now khow to carry themselves in Hook and Bron Breaker is nice to see in the bussines.. Hook just need to add weight, and he will be a main eventer.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Hook looks like he has potential but I think he's got a long way to go. Hasn't shown enough to warrant the hype in my opinion. He looks like he'd be a good upper midcard guy but main event is a bit of a stretch, no doubt AEW will push him in the main event anyway though.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Soul Rex said:


> The dude is a legit D1 athlete and looks like he has some training in some martial arts, yeah he is legit.
> 
> Two young guys that legit now khow to carry themselves in Hook and Bron Breaker is nice to see in the bussines.. Hook just need to add weight, and he will be a main eventer.


Hook could indeed add some more size but he shouldnt get much bigger imo


----------



## 3venflow

He looks like a star in this pic.


----------



## Ger

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Hook looks like he has potential but I think he's got a long way to go. Hasn't shown enough to warrant the hype in my opinion. He looks like he'd be a good upper midcard guy but main event is a bit of a stretch, no doubt AEW will push him in the main event anyway though.


He totally got the potential, but I agree on not overhyping him or setting him into the first line already. Better make that a long term project.


----------



## Sad Panda

Anyone want to guess on what will be his first major angle? 

Will he be the one to dethrone Cody of the TNT belt when he inevitably beats Sammy?


----------



## thisissting

Necrolust said:


> Exactly, Hook has a 100% delivery on his punches!


He missed completely with his cross faces in his first match lol.


----------



## thisissting

Soul Rex said:


> The dude is a legit D1 athlete and looks like he has some training in some martial arts, yeah he is legit.
> 
> Two young guys that legit now khow to carry themselves in Hook and Bron Breaker is nice to see in the bussines.. Hook just need to add weight, and he will be a main eventer.


He has zero top level martial arts to my knowledge that's just bullshit the commentators are feeding one of whom is his father lol. He played lacrosse which is a minor league rich kids sport last time I checked. The real athletes go into football.


----------



## Sad Panda

thisissting said:


> He has zero top level martial arts to my knowledge that's just bullshit the commentators are feeding one of whom is his father lol. He played lacrosse which is a minor league rich kids sport last time I checked. The real athletes go into football.


Wrestling is usually smoke and mirrors anyway. If he plays the part well, and looks the part, then realistically that’s all that matters.


----------



## shandcraig




----------



## thisissting

Sad Panda said:


> Wrestling is usually smoke and mirrors anyway. If he plays the part well, and looks the part, then realistically that’s all that matters.


I can accept that. No need for folk to be making ridiculous claims about the guy though. Best striker in wrestling today. Mixed martial artist. Bullshit the kid has had 3 matches and going well so far. Thats all and good luck to him.


----------



## Soul Rex

thisissting said:


> He has zero top level martial arts to my knowledge that's just bullshit the commentators are feeding one of whom is his father lol. He played lacrosse which is a minor league rich kids sport last time I checked. The real athletes go into football.





thisissting said:


> He has zero top level martial arts to my knowledge that's just bullshit the commentators are feeding one of whom is his father lol. He played lacrosse which is a minor league rich kids sport last time I checked. The real athletes go into football.


Who the fuck said top level? I said some martial arts training, he's probably gotten some training, his Jiu Jitsu looks neat.

He played a sport a the highest NCAA level, this is not a discussion if Lacross is harder than football, the guy is still a legit athlete, the way you are trying to downplay his background a bit funny.


----------



## thisissting

Soul Rex said:


> Who the fuck said top level? I said some martial arts training, he's probably gotten some training, his Jiu Jitsu looks neat.
> 
> He played a sport a the highest NCAA level, this is not a discussion if Lacross is harder than football, the guy is still a legit athlete, the way you are trying to downplay his background a bit funny.


It's because idiots are trying to build him up to he something he clearly isn't. Just read back this thread. Synchronised swimmers are athletes too but don't try making out like they are Bruce Lee and a tough guy lol. Not sure i can take seriously a lacrosse player being palmed off as martial artist and believe it. Is he even a black belt in anything. I see a pretty guy with a lot of hype at the moment who has had some solid training I will admit it appears in the ring.


----------



## Necrolust

thisissting said:


> He missed completely with his cross faces in his first match lol.


It’s a joke, chill. It’s just bloody wrestling, lol.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

This is why someone this green should never be on national/international television. Hook should have popped up at the earliest next year or the year after that with the exact same presentation and “hype”. 

They aren’t really hyping more than they would another rookie with great potential. Jade, Hook, Skye Blue, Brock, Anna Jay…should not have debutedin AEW before doing 1 to 2 years in OVW or any number of other training promotions without widely available TV footage. These guys are barely out of the fetus stage at this point in their development. These rookies should be sequestered from twitter and message boards as well. They don’t need to know what fans think as they are just having their first dozen or three matches.

The only benefit from debuting this early comes when they show natural charisma and showmanship ability out in front of the big crowd. Jade and Hook are both naturals in front of the camera. Brock Anderson…not so much. He could develop completely differently if he is kept off TV. That would give him time and motivation to improve his look. Anything would be an improvement over what Brock is putting out there in front of actual working TV cameras. Rightnow he looks like a part timer who does jobs for the WWWF in the 1970s. Luther has a much better camera ready appearance than Arn’s Grown Up Baby Boy. 

Hopefully Brock never sees this thread. I feel bad for dissecting his potential. It wouldn’t happen at all if he was kept off TBS & TNT before he is ready. They can’t even “pay dues” as jobbers first. Traditionally that is how wrestlers break into the sport. Places like the Performance Centre skip that stage completely. NXT wrestlers likely DID jobs on the NXT house show circuit. Little Steiner didn’t need it but that is almost a unique case.

Very few ever start out that gifted. The list is shorter than the total number of fingers you currently have. It also DOESN’T include Kurt Angle despite the opposite often usual consensus. He was in training matches for at least a year before he did a TON of dark matches…and THEN debuting. He might be the wrestler in the WWF who learned the main event style the fastest. He just went 9 to 60 faster than anyone into the main event scene and style. 

Sorry, I’m just always annoyed when Angle is miscast in his deserved accolades.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Hook has the benifit of being Tazz's kid. He will be pushed to the moon even though he looks like a 15 year old. Let's hold off on crowning him a great until he he actually talks on the mic. The kid has not talked at all.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Ghost Lantern said:


> Hook has the benifit of being Tazz's kid. He will be pushed to the moon even though *he looks like a 15 year old*. Let's hold off on crowning him a great until he he actually talks on the mic. The kid has not talked at all.


This recurring jab makes me wonder whether posters in the IWC have ever seen actual 15 yo in real life 🤔


----------



## Soul Rex

Hook looks like a bigger and more manacing/badass looking Tom Holland, which is part of his current charm.. He is an intimating young prospect, AEW's "babyface assssin".

However he will need to add size in order to be a legit top guy in the future.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> This recurring jab makes me wonder whether posters in the IWC have ever seen actual 15 yo in real life 🤔


Yeah really smart observation. As opposed to a more realistic observation which is that maybe the kid does in fact look like a 15 year old. That does no take away from what he's doing in the ring.


----------



## MEMS

Too big a star to come out with Hobbs and Starks anymore?


----------



## Erik.

Ghost Lantern said:


> Hook has the benifit of being Tazz's kid. He will be pushed to the moon even though he looks like a 15 year old. Let's hold off on crowning him a great until he he actually talks on the mic. The kid has not talked at all.


What if they just gave him a manager?

There have been plenty of 'greats' who didn't talk or particularly talk well.

I don't think HOOK will end up a great by the way, he's a meme that turned out to be alot better than expected. 

But that's actually smart when it comes to wrestling in 2022. Memes are popular and represent pop culture. 

Wrestling has always been at its biggest or best when following pop culture. Its no surprise why HOOK is over.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Ghost Lantern said:


> Yeah really smart observation. As opposed to a more realistic observation which is that maybe the kid does in fact look like a 15 year old. That does no take away from what he's doing in the ring.


The realistic and factual observation is that a lot cannot tell difference between a teenager and a clean shaven 20 something guy.

That's why grown ass men sometimes close to 30 yo are casted to portray high school students on TV.

The only thing he has in common with a 15 yo dude is being a dude and being young / healthy.


----------



## Erik.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZAW3UlFIA9/


----------



## Sad Panda

The guy just has a natural charisma about him that will appeal to women, men and kids. And AEW is doing a good job of keeping a bit of a mystique around him.


----------



## omaroo

There will be a time where he will have to talk and cut promos.

Thats when we will know how big this kid could be.

Personally would love ogogo in team taz and have him and Hook as the assasins of the group and slowly push them over 18 months or so.


----------



## Jedah

Another great performance tonight. It's rare that you see someone this over right out of the gate with no real exposure beforehand. He's a natural.

Just let him take the TNT title off the self-indulgent Cody at this point, sometime between Fyter Fest and All Out. It's a risk well worth taking.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Why would Hook be pushed to the moon? That sounds more like a Statlander thing because she's from space 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The kid just has it

clear as day to see - the ‘walkover’ on QT was prime


----------



## Erik.

That shit looked dope with the streamers.


----------



## rich110991

Can’t wait for him to have a 30 min match


----------



## mazzah20

Hooks got it. QT and the Nightmares is a nice little lower card filler. Have Hook run through them and build it up to Hook vs Ogogo.

AEW could do with a lower card official title. One of my favourite WCW moments was the build and payoff to Goldberg vs. Raven. That crowd. Take a bow. Give Hook a moment like that.


----------



## thorwold

Ghost Lantern said:


> Hook has the benifit of being Tazz's kid. He will be pushed to the moon even though he looks like a 15 year old. Let's hold off on crowning him a great until he he actually talks on the mic. The kid has not talked at all.


Yeah, there is still stuff he has not proven the ability to do yet (long matches, sell, talk) but the thing is you don't need any of that stuff to be successful at this if you work for someone smart enough to work around your (perceived) limitations. So far Hook appears to be a hit, viewership-wise, and that's what matters. He is (in the very minor scheme of things) a 'draw', and that matters far more than how well-rounded his skills are. That's the kind of shit only matters to people like us on forums like this.


----------



## GothicBohemian

thorwold said:


> Yeah, there is still stuff he has not proven the ability to do yet (long matches, sell, talk) but the thing is you don't need any of that stuff to be successful at this if you work for someone smart enough to work around your (perceived) limitations. So far Hook appears to be a hit, viewership-wise, and that's what matters. He is (in the very minor scheme of things) a 'draw', and that matters far more than how well-rounded his skills are. That's the kind of shit only matters to people like us on forums like this.


I don't know, I feel that Hook's got solid in-ring ability. His moves are crisp and look convincing. There are all sorts of ways for developing talent with future star potential to be a good wrestler from a technical standpoint. Some are acrobatic (Dante Martin's hang time on high flying moves is beautiful, for instance) while others know how to make holds look great like Hook does. 

There are different ways to be charismatic too. Hook's never been a talker. Him holding out a bag of chips as a sign of allegiance is more powerful, for projecting his attitude, than him breaking out a promo would ever be. Interrupting Serpentico's streamers and getting right down to business followed by stepping over QT is along those same lines. He has an aura about him that's kind of special, and his long stint of doing nothing but stand around as 'Taz's kid' led to him becoming an internet talking point. Once he showed up and wasn't another bland son-of type, he became a true AEW homegrown star.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Hooks a great young talent that has a long way to go. 

I’m not going to overhype him just yet. He’s basically been in squash matches. Im sure his conditioning is top tier, but I wonder how he would manage a feud. A Darby style promo would definitely be good for him. I can’t imagine him opening his mouth and going off like mcGregor - although I wish he has the ability to be brash and arrogant like McGregor


----------



## thorwold

GothicBohemian said:


> I don't know, I feel that Hook's got solid in-ring ability. His moves are crisp and look convincing. There are all sorts of ways for developing talent with future star potential to be a good wrestler from a technical standpoint. Some are acrobatic (Dante Martin's hang time on high flying moves is beautiful, for instance) while others know how to make holds look great like Hook does.
> 
> There are different ways to be charismatic too. Hook's never been a talker. Him holding out a bag of chips as a sign of allegiance is more powerful, for projecting his attitude, than him breaking out a promo would ever be. Interrupting Serpentico's streamers and getting right down to business followed by stepping over QT is along those same lines. He has an aura about him that's kind of special, and his long stint of doing nothing but stand around as 'Taz's kid' led to him becoming an internet talking point. Once he showed up and wasn't another bland son-of type, he became a true AEW homegrown star.


Agreed, he's incredibly charismatic, and that can be every bit as effective as any promo.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

I hope he'll get to talk soon, if he can cut promos he'll be even more over with the hardcore fans


----------



## Erik.

It doesn't even have to be anything of substance. 

Some kind of catchphrase similar to "Who's next?" that you can put on a shirt. 

Him just saying "Hook sent" into a mic before walking off could even work.


----------



## shandcraig

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> I hope he'll get to talk soon, if he can cut promos he'll be even more over with the hardcore fans


he does not need to talk.That is part of whats working, He has a lot of mystery about him. I think he should go a long time with out talking, That being said I agree that i think once he does say something i think if it matches the character hes doing i think people would pop.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Not everyone needs to talk. Make him a silent assassin


----------



## Jedah

He doesn't need to talk. Not everybody needs to cut long promos. I agree that it undercuts this character he's presenting.

Just let him keep doing this stuff. It's the perfect antithesis to Cody's long, self-entitled promos. All he has to do is come out and maybe say a few words this summer. Watch how over he gets.


----------



## go stros

but what if he sounds like Michael Jackson?


----------



## thisissting

Be good to see him work his way through all the annoying jobbers. Has to be dr Luther next getting an ass kicking. Imagine the pop if he can throw Mark Henry or the big show. That would be kinda fun. I reckon both of them could really put him over well.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'm still not convinced, I really need to see him cut a promo to see if his acting skills are up to scratch before really casting any judgement.


----------



## Dizzie

In all seriousness, khan has to be really careful with hook, the guy is still super young and you don't want create a situation of putting heavy expectations on him to be able to cut promos, be involved in high profile feuds etc.. how many guys at his have been instantly ready to be an upper card guy, even guys like orton, cena, the rock and brock struggled intneir first few years on either the mic or getting over.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

Mr316 said:


> If you don’t realize this kid’s potential…I don’t know what to tell you. WWE are definitely dreaming about the idea of having Hook under contract. This kid has the look to be in a blockbuster movie.
> 
> John Cena and The Rock became mainstream stars because of their look and their ability to entertain. Hook has the look 100%. Now can he entertain? We’ll find out very soon but regardless, this kid has to be push to the moon.


sure lets have everyone be like Rock and Cena, no individuality at all

also how do you know that WWE want him? Pushing someone only on potential? Remember what happened with Warrior?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Hook has gone from a member of an entourage to a featured performer. Send Hook Money. I bet Papa Taz is proud.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

go stros said:


> but what if he sounds like Michael Jackson?


Haha that would be a career ending moment lol
You can hear him talk a little bit here.
00:23


----------



## Brodus Clay

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Haha that would be a career ending moment lol
> You can hear him talk a little bit here.
> 00:23


Sounds similar to Taz.


----------



## thisissting

So who is he facing this week? Dr Luther would be my pick. Should do a retirement gimmick where he ends the career of outgoing jobbers. Marko Stunt, janella, kiss, avalon, cutler hell why not Brian cage.


----------



## 3venflow

HOOK should beat Lio Rush on his way out of AEW on a taped Rampage - taped in case Lio goes into business for himself like he has before. Lio's short stature would make HOOK look like a monster in comparison.


----------



## Soul Rex

Erik. said:


> Him just saying "Hook sent" into a mic before walking off could even work.


Lmao that sounds fucking awful.. But the idea of having not say much is good, keep him short, simple to the point.


----------



## Brodus Clay

thisissting said:


> So who is he facing this week? Dr Luther would be my pick. Should do a retirement gimmick where he ends the career of outgoing jobbers. Marko Stunt, janella, kiss, avalon, cutler hell why not Brian cage.


All of them vs Hook, he starts putting Marko and Avalon in the redrum making them tap at the same time...then Cage cowardly piss on his pants and escapes leaving the bullding.


----------



## Erik.

Soul Rex said:


> Lmao that sounds fucking awful.. But the idea of having not say much is good, keep him short, simple to the point.


Mate, you've got Roman Reigns in your display picture and have told everyone numerous times you dont watch AEW.

Respectfully, fuck off and put me on ignore. I can't be bothered continuously listening to your bullshit and opinions on how wrestlers should be geared up gorilla's who draw. Tiresome.


----------



## Soul Rex

Erik. said:


> Mate, you've got Roman Reigns in your display picture and have told everyone numerous times you dont watch AEW.
> 
> Respectfully, fuck off and put me on ignore. I can't be bothered continuously listening to your bullshit and opinions on how wrestlers should be geared up gorilla's who draw. Tiresome.




"Hook sent" is cringeworthy, idk what all the other shit is all about, holly fuck dude calm your tits, I don't even know who you are lmao.


----------



## thisissting

Was he on this week or did I miss it?


----------



## Soul Rex

thisissting said:


> Was he on this week or did I miss it?


I hate this fucking company, they have one thing good and they hesitate to put in on TV every week. Tf


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Soul Rex said:


> "Hook sent" is cringeworthy, idk what all the other shit is all about, holly fuck dude calm your tits, I don't even know who you are lmao.


He honestly thinks he is a AEW creative member lmfao


----------



## Dizzie

Considering how relatively smooth and convincing in the ring he has been since his first match, imagine if they had actually built up an angle where punk was feuding with team taz and was trying to get his hand on hook as he was being a pain in ass during punk's matches with the other team taz members and somehow he ended up getting hook in the ring for his debut and hook took both cm punk and the entire aew audience by surprise and defeated in well deserved victory with no fuckery but just by displaying the unexpected skill set that we have seen early in from hook, it would have been one of the most surreal moments in wrestling since taker and brock at wm


----------



## Sad Panda

Soul Rex said:


> I hate this fucking company, they have one thing good and they hesitate to put in on TV every week. Tf


Because then all you fuckers would be talking about how Hook is being over exposed, or is getting boring with the squash matches. 

Having him on every other week, with a vignette every now and then keeps his appearances fresh, and exciting. Keeps the people wanting more.


----------



## Soul Rex

Sad Panda said:


> Because then all you fuckers would be talking about how Hook is being over exposed, or is getting boring with the squash matches.
> 
> Having him on every other week, with a vignette every now and then keeps his appearances fresh, and exciting. Keeps the people wanting more.


You don't get overexposed from appearing week to week, what the fuck is that shit lmao.. There's all over 7 days between fucking shows.. Who is Hook, The Rock? He is a young talent trying to build himself, he should appear every other show.


----------



## shandcraig

Soul Rex said:


> You don't get overexposed from appearing week to week, what the fuck is that shit lmao.. There's all over 7 days between fucking shows.. Who is Hook, The Rock? He is a young talent trying to build himself, he should appear every other show.



and so why is cm punk doing the same shit every single show? Id say he is over exposed. but i agree that hook should just be the main focus on rampage. His situation would not be bad to see him develop every week


----------



## Dizzie

Soul Rex said:


> I hate this fucking company, they have one thing good and they hesitate to put in on TV every week. Tf


What do you expect from this amateur booker who thinks excluding your champion from appearing weekly to help build up his relevancy and current heatless and rush title program is actually a good idea but of course of course best friends will be booked on literally both dynamite and rampage every week.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487685864280915969


----------



## shandcraig

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487685864280915969


bro has the balls to come out on stage with no chips in his hands ? lol


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487685864280915969


He just has IT and doesnt even have to say anything LOL

Could be major mainstream cross over star for AEW if they book him right over the next couple of years.


----------

